# DNK - Danakali Limited



## greggy (30 October 2006)

IGO are currently drilling for nickel on South Boulder Mines ground at Duketon in WA. The first hole intercepted 36 metres at over 0.66% nickel. Further results are pending.
At a market cap of $9 mill, and with gold resources of over 380,000 oz and uranium interests (one with Uranex) to boot, STB looks interesting indeed. STB will also soon have 3 mill shares in Montezuma Mining together with a consIderable number of options. I have recently bought some STB. The Speculator of Bulletin fame has recently (Oct 06) written a very interesting article on STB and has it in his notional portfolio.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## Halba (30 October 2006)

*Re: SOUTH BOULDER MINES (STB) - NICKEL EXPOSURE*

grades zzz


----------



## maverick11 (30 October 2006)

*Re: SOUTH BOULDER MINES (STB) - NICKEL EXPOSURE*

I think companies like VMS offer far greater upside


----------



## greggy (31 October 2006)

*Re: SOUTH BOULDER MINES (STB) - NICKEL EXPOSURE*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> grades zzz



The nickel results were quoted from only its first hole which is encouraging.  Results from other holes are pending.


----------



## greggy (2 November 2006)

*Re: SOUTH BOULDER MINES (STB) - NICKEL EXPOSURE*



			
				maverick11 said:
			
		

> I think companies like VMS offer far greater upside



Maverick,

Thanks for the tip.  I've done some research on VMS and reckon you're right.  With drilling to commence very soon in SA, I feel that this stock looks very interesting.  Hence, I bought some today.  As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (2 November 2006)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

No worries mate.  Sorry, just realise i sounded a bit blunt in my previous post.

VMS seems to have good diversity and decent projects, including Uranium & zinc on the cards.  Most of my cash is locked into ADI, but I will definately be buying more VMS as soon as I have the extra funds.


----------



## greggy (3 November 2006)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



			
				maverick11 said:
			
		

> No worries mate.  Sorry, just realise i sounded a bit blunt in my previous post.
> 
> VMS seems to have good diversity and decent projects, including Uranium & zinc on the cards.  Most of my cash is locked into ADI, but I will definately be buying more VMS as soon as I have the extra funds.



I bought some more VMS today.  Thanks once again for the tip.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I bought some more VMS today.  Thanks once again for the tip.
> As always, do your own research before buying/selling.



Sold all my STB on the basis of further poor nickel results.  Now moved in a large way into *VMS.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.*


----------



## powerkoala (23 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

nice ann
uranium license grant
hm...
let see where it goes from here


----------



## sam76 (23 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> nice ann
> uranium license grant
> hm...
> let see where it goes from here





Don't forget GDM is involved with this as well, but also has 33 million shares in UNX as well as some world class iron ore areas with production starting at castle hill this year.

last trade at 65.5 

I hold


----------



## powerkoala (23 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Don't forget GDM is involved with this as well, but also has 33 million shares in UNX as well as some world class iron ore areas with production starting at castle hill this year.
> 
> last trade at 65.5
> 
> I hold




same here
with nice market cap and only 40 millions share on issue
future looks good with this..


----------



## sam76 (24 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> same here
> with nice market cap and only 40 millions share on issue
> future looks good with this..




The future looks great with this sleeper.

intra day high of 77  closed at 73.5

with more to come (China + Unprocessed Iron Ore)


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

another tenament granted
this time for uranex
another positive cashflow 
nice


----------



## krisbarry (29 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Seems to be moving up nicely, with a little volume too.


----------



## krisbarry (31 January 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

After a slight retrace yesterday are we ready for the next leg up?

*Chart:*


----------



## krisbarry (2 February 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

2nd Phase of Nickel Sulphide Drilling Underway...why is the share price going south or is it just a retrace?


----------



## krisbarry (6 February 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Share price moving back up again on low volume.

Also note: STB owns shareholdings with these 2 uranium companies:

URANEX (UNX)

GOLDSTREAM MINING (GDM)


----------



## krisbarry (6 February 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

*Bolder prospects*

A junior miner will grow quickly when its golden opportunities in Western Australia and Bolivia are realised, David Haselhurst reports.

We've reluctantly solda couple of our portfolio stocks to make way for a low-priced junior with an active field program looming on nickel, gold and uranium targets in Western Australia. 

South Boulder Mines (ASX code: STB) is a bit of a misnomer because it has nothing to do with Kalgoorlie's twin city of Boulder. Its chief asset is a block covering 2250sq km of exploration tenements over much of the Duketon greenstone belt, beginning some 400km north of Kalgoorlie and 100km north of Laverton.

This is elephant country, with the greenstone belt hosting both the BHP- Falcon Minerals Collurabbie project and the Falcon-Newmont- Regis Duketon project. Both are nickel sulphide-copper finds with associated platinum group metals (pgm). Falcon, with a 30% interest in the first project and 20% in the second, carries a market capitalisation of $67m. On the southern trend of the greenstone belt is the recently revived Windarra nickel project and Niagara Mining's 100%-owned newer discovery of promising nickel-copper-pgm mineralisation. Niagara carries a market valuation of $87m

South Boulder has been overlooked so far. With 40.2 million issued shares, it carries a market capitalisation of $8.8m. It has $1.5m cash plus $1m in tradeable securities in various companies, either held or due to be delivered by the end of the year as part of farm-out deals. Falcon floated in 2003 after spending a year acquiring much of the ground on the Duketon belt that had previously been only lightly explored by mainly gold prospecting companies such as Newmont, Normandy and Croesus. South Boulder then executed a farm-out to Independence Group in 2004 on the nickel potential of the 2250sq km block, which will earn 70% by completing a bankable feasibility study within five years. South Boulder will be free-carried to that stage.

Drilling is due to begin this week on the first of two priority targets within identified ultramafic targets that extend along 100km of strike. It's estimated only 15% of those sequences have been subjected to modern exploration. One target to be drilled has yielded, from a single surface rock-chip sample, 0.9% nickel, 2.3% copper, 0.7g/t platinum, 0.7g/t palladium and 0.4g/t gold. Recent electromagnetic surveys revealed strong buried conductors with a signature consistent with nickel sulphide.

South Boulder has retained 100% of the gold potential within the large block. That includes a current resource base of 383,000oz, mostly contained within the Famous Blue deposit on a 12sq km area in the north-west of the tenements. This ground was acquired from Sub-Sahara Resources. Ownership is in dispute, a "plaint" being lodged by a local prospector and an appeal due to be decided by WA Resources Minister John Bowler before the end of the year. This is the only event, apart from an unlikely collapse in the share market, which potentially endangers South Boulder's performance.

South Boulder's managing director, geologist Liam Cornelius, confirmed drilling is due to start next month on the company's Riccaboni gold prospect, 6km north-east of the disputed Famous Five, where drilling in August hit high-grade gold. Best intersection was 4m at 30.1g/t from 20m below surface within a broader zone of 8m at 16.3g/t. The company also held a gold project in Bolivia. It has farmed that out to Toronto-listed Luzon Minerals and the Australian-listed Republic Gold for $300,000 in cash and shares, plus a free-carried 10% interest.

The company has also farmed out 65% of its uranium prospects to Goldstream Mining and its spin-off Uranex for shares and cash, including an area thought to contain up to 15% of an adjoining deposit assessed by BP Minerals in 1977 to contain 15 million tonnes of non-JORC compliant uranium oxide grading 400-800g/t. South Boulder shareholders will get priority in the float of Montezuma Mining, a spin-off to hold the group's Pilbara gold/base metals prospects.


----------



## pom1 (30 March 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I see stock up today and trading halt, anyone know/guess what is going on?


----------



## pom1 (14 May 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Nice placing recently, seems to underpin price but has been very strong since then. Long term holders still awaiting news of the plaint, no one else looking at this exciting junior????


----------



## Bushman (20 November 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Interesting little gold and nickel speccie that announced some good gold grades today at its Thomson Bore prospect. Key drill results released included 11m @ 8.69 g/t and 1m @ 59 g/t. Drill results are from the 100% owned Duketon project near Laverton in WA. Ann states that an 'aggressive' drillling program will now be undertaken once a drilling rig is sourced. 

Bit of digging in the company reveals the following:

Holdings:
- 100% Duketon project near Laverton in WA;
- 30% holding in Duketon Nickel JV with Independence Group. Previous drilling returned low grade nickel intercepts. Drilling continues. 
- 35% holding in Thatcher Soak Uranium JV with Uranex. 
- 10% holding in the La Forteza Gold project in Boliva with Republic Gold and and Canadian company. 

Listed investments:
1.5m shares in Goldstream
4.5m shares and 1m options (@20c) in Montezuma Mining
250k shares and 750k options (@20c) in Buxton Resources
1m shares Gold Aura
121k shares in TSX listed Continental Nickel. 

Shares on issue 44,122,943 @ 20 cps = mkt cap $8,824,587. Diluted (15,243,000 options) = $11,873,187. 

Current market value listed investments is $1,850,600.

Cash at 30/9 is $1,344,000.

So mkt cap less cash/investments gives gold/farm-ins a rough value of approx $5.63m. 

Summary:
-low mkt cap 
- exposure to nickel, gold and uranium. Nickel and gold holdings are currently being drilled with some good gold grades and average nickel grades. 
- Investments in suite of Aussie explorers including Goldstream (awaiting granting of SA magnetite mining lease) and Montezuma. 
- Chairman (Brian Rear) is a miner with 35 yrs experience. Ex Straits Resources. 

Price up 30% today on gold drilling results. Likely to pull back tomorrow as there is quite a gap between the buyers and sellers. On to the WA watch list with SEG. No spare funds or I would take a punt. Seems like a forgotten story with good potential and underpinned by some interesting investments to me. Note cannot value the holdings at the moment as JORC has not been delineated. CY08 looks like it will be a pivotal year for STB.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 November 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Do these guys have any management connection to Goldstream (GDM)? 

As GDM own half of Continental nickel and 32% of Uranex. Their sp is also fundamentally undervalued.

 Seems to be a lot of similarities. Multi commodity exposure, diverse investment portfolio and decent management. 

Hence why im wondering if there is a board connection?


----------



## Bushman (20 November 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

It's an interesting angle. Large shareholding in GDM and Uranex plus the business model of the two companies seem remarkably similar. 

Current mgt team are Brian Rear (Chairman), Liam Cornelius (MD and founder) and Dennis Wilkins (Finance background). I cannot see any obvious links with GDM apart from the mutual shareholding and business plan. A 'Top 20' could reveal more. Only angle is that GDM has a director that is ex Newmont/Normanby. From memory Duketon was once held and drilled by Newmont in the 90's when the low gold price did not support substantial exploration. Pure speculation though.

As an aside, I agree with you re GDM's market value. Continental Nickel's nickel mine alone seems to have enormous potential with grades of +4% Ni.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 November 2007)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Definetly one for the watchlist, with a 6 - 9 month timeframe imo. I will pay close attention 

They seem to be a bit less advanced than GDM, but if the follow the same processes, ie suring up their reserves etc, then it might have some decent potential.

Plus i like co's like this who have exposure to other companies through investments as it diversifies any unexpected risk. And if one of those co's goes through the roof then this should follow, although not by as much.


----------



## wipz (28 February 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Announcement today causing stock to jump ~43%:

*Update on Potash Project at Lake 
Disappointment East *

South Boulder Mines is pleased to announce that it 
has commenced a review of the potash potential at its 
100% owned Lake Disappointment East Project.  

The project comprises a single exploration licence 
application (E45/3122a) covering approximately 
572km² over the same lacustrine system which 
contains Reward Minerals Ltd’s JORC compliant 
potash resource of 8,635Mt @ 3.17kg/t for 27.37Mt 
K2SO4. The licence is immediately east of and adjacent 
to Reward’s Project area. 

-----------------------------------------------------

Any chance of seeing a RWD style run?
Anyone can do some research on this one?

Market Cap: $8M 
Shares on issue: 44M 
Cash at Bank: $1.1M 

Cheers


----------



## wipz (28 February 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

For those who dont know K2SO4 is Potassium Sulfate, same stuff MAK and RWD are sitting on.. Anyone else following this stock?


----------



## spottygoose (28 February 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I'm in as of this morning. Lots on the go, small market cap. Bit of a pull-back for now but hopefully will head north this afternoon on the back of that announcement.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> Definetly one for the watchlist, with a 6 - 9 month timeframe imo. I will pay close attention




And why didnt i put it on the watchlist when i said i would? 

Oh well, these things happen i guess, just annoys me missing out, but thats the joys of being a student


----------



## Bushman (28 February 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> And why didnt i put it on the watchlist when i said i would?
> 
> Oh well, these things happen i guess, just annoys me missing out, but thats the joys of being a student




Ha ha - yep I did the digging and did not put up the dough. Where has this potash deposit come from? It certainly was not being highlighted a few months back. 

Still a low cap at 20 cps.


----------



## wipz (5 March 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Announcement out today with a nice little jump in SP:

---------------------------------------------------------

*CARDABIA PHOSPHATE PROJECT*

A review of available data has outlined excellent results by 
previous explorers with grades of up to 49% P2O5, as well 
as numerous grades within the 25% - 30% P2O5 range from 
+5mm samples fraction obtained from drilling. 

The project comprises a single exploration licence 
E08/1850 covering approximately 593km ² of prospective 
phosphate bearing stratigraphy within the northern 
Carnarvon Basin. 

----------------------------------------------------------

Anyone that is following MAK, or knows anything about this shed some light please? 

Cheers


----------



## Bushman (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB has been creeping up over the last 4 trading days. This is the third time it is trying to break through 25 cps. 

Wonder what is driving the volume. With RWD going gangbusters and STB holding the land next door to Lake Disappointment, I hope it has to do with the POTASH. 

Anyway I got on board post phosphate & potash spike in Feb. It still has a low market cap, it still has $2m in shares on its book, it still has gold, nickel and fertilizer ingredient potential.... lets see if something tangible comes out this time as it still is all talk for the moment.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hey Bushman,

Yeah I grabbed a few of these last week too, mainly for the Potash and Phospahte potential,

I was hoping to buy more today but I was a bit stingy and am thus regreting it 

I like STB because it is a mini MAK and a mini RWD explorer in one

It has pegged Potash grounds around/near/adjacent to RWD's Lake Dissapointment and thus would be hoping for a nearology type play here

It also has a very promissing looking historically explored Phospahte project called Cardabia which looks quite large and has had lots of good 15%-25% Phospahte hits on it

The stock is still an early stage explorer and that is why its mkt cap is like $10m with $3m of cash and investments, however I believe it offers good upside and will most likely be re-rated as it moves along the development path with its 2 Agri projects

Another one for the Poo Brigade me thinks


----------



## prawn_86 (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hey YT,

I have also picked up a few of these guys.

Lots of volume today, would be interesting to get a chartists opinion.

I think that once the exploration licence at Cardabia (phosphate) is granted then this one will shine. I like the fact that they have multi exposure with U, Au, Ni projects as well as investments plus the phosphate and potash.

Top notch management by the looks and the share the same finance director as MAK. Management have also identified the fert sector as lucrative and are said to be pursuing other phos and potash projects.

Still early stages but definitely shows potential imo


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

nice to have you aboad YT, I have been quietly stock piling STB shares for around a month now, this is a little gem and is clearly the spec leader in the agricultural sector.

*as you said it is like a mini RWD and MAK rolled into one!!*

what really impressed me about the company was the fact that they identified the agriculture super cycle trend very early and went about setting up a "Fertilizer Division" which already includes several very exciting plays one potash one phosphate.

the only reason that the company is still valued at $10 million at the current shareprice of 24.5c is that they are awaiting the awarding of the exploration licences at *Lake Disappointment East (potash bordering RWD's Lake Disappointment) and Cardabia (phosphate with incredibly high grades, from historical CRA drilling, with average grades twice that of MAK and peak grades almost 50% phosphate)*.  Once these licenses are awarded over the coming months we should see the shareprice increase significantly as some of the risks are removed and we start seeing some action on the ground.

*Now for a closer look at some of STB's projects*

Cardabia (Phosphate Western Australia)

*This is the current jewel in STB's crown, with historical drilling already confirming extremely high grade phosphate over a 21km strike.  With average grades around 28%, and peak hits of 50% this offers spectacular upside if they can confirm a mineable resource.*

The only reason Cardabia was mothballed by CRA was that the prevailing phosphate price was only $50 per tonne and at that price the project was deemed un-economical, but now as we know phosphate prices have risen by 700-800% since it was last explored by CRA, making it a very valuable asset for STB.

With the company ready to hit the ground running expect to hear plenty of news out of Cardabia throughout the rest of the year.


Lake Dissapointment East (Potash)

For those who have been following RWD, they would know all about Lake Dissapointment, it is likely to be Australia's next and only operating Potash deposit.

STB has managed to peg a 500sq km license just east of Lake Dissapointment, *that contains 80sq km of the same drainage channel that hosts RWD's Lake Dissapointment Deposit.* 

STB is very confident of finding significant potash on their license and they are also likely to benefit from the nearology factor.


Bulge Nickel

For those that followed STB during the Nickel boom, they would know they have JV with IGO(which are one of the most successfull independent Nickel producers in Australia), *with exploration showing strong signs the possible discovery of a new Nickel bearing region.*  With exploration ongoing it could provide some nice upside on any discovery.


Duketon Gold.

STB is also currently exploring for gold in Western Australia with some very positive recent exploration results, leading the company to believe they may have the possibility of several high grade toll treatable deposits, that will provide some serious cashflow for the company.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I thought I'd post up a few picks to show firstly the location of STB's Lake Disappointment East project to RWD's Lake Disapointment Deposit of 8.5Bt's Potash deposit, it looks to be literally next door

Also as I said at Cardabia, historic exploration and drilling has found good grades of Phospahte 15%-25% but as high as 49%


"_This review has highlighted that significant phosphate
mineralisation has been outlined at the Cardabia Project by
previous exploration in the late 1980’s.*A review of available data has outlined excellent results by previous explorers with grades of up to 49% P2O5, as well as numerous grades within the 25% - 30% P2O5 *range from +5mm samples fraction obtained from drilling._"


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

nice pics there YT, pretty much sums up why STB has so much potential, just look at that Cardabia map which covers 21 sq kms with most hits greater than 20% phosphate, this really is an exceptional exploration license.

with Lake Disappointment East you can't get much better nearology than that, and with 80km's of drainage channel to explore you would be confident of finding some potash on the license.

YT have you got any price targets in mind, once the leases are finally granted?

with such a tight share register (only 44 million available), the people that jump in early will be heavily rewarded on any positive news.


----------



## jtb (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Well now I know why she's up three cents today with you blokes posting pictures and stuff

Has been on my watchlist since the end of Jan when IPL broke back through $120 and was watching for the break from 15-16c but unfortunately she failed (oh so briefly). Have been watching the gap (on the daily) and it has proven 16c as support imo. 
Pennant on the weekly points to 30c soonish or fall back to support @ 15-16c.
Probably go with first option with the chatter and the crowd coming in

As usual watching with interest


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

thanks for the charting perspective jtb, at what price level would you as an obvious chartist consider it having a buy signal?

STB has postioned itself well to be one of only a handfull of specs in the agricultural sector worth taking a stake in, I believe there will be substantial upside here once the licenses are granted and they start explorational work in particular at Cardabia, those phosphate grades are exceptional.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Also as I said at Cardabia, historic exploration and drilling has found good grades of Phospahte 15%-25% but as high as 49%




Yeh, the Cardabia map in that last post of your YT is very telling.

For me i would like to see them test out the areas around where they have put the 7km and 3km lines, and a bit below, where there are no hits yet.

Obviously thats imo without any other geological information available.

But when the licence is granted and if they can hit the ground running and get some decent new drill hits above 20% it will be very interesting...


----------



## jtb (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mick2006 said:


> thanks for the charting perspective jtb, at what price level would you as an obvious chartist consider it having a buy signal?




Hey Mick,

Looking at the daily (MACD cross today) I would recommend a buy below 22c prior to close

Holding above 24c will be the test. 
I only use charts to attempt to time fundamental analysis and never trade purely on tech'.
It'll be a test of YT's fan club to run without an ann' but as you know that could be to anywhere once the frenzy hits
Personally I was prepared to punt @ <18c but thats me, 20c should be safe ST, but I'm not in yet.

If you've read the MAK thread you'd know I baulked @ 60K MAKO @ 25c too so its best to ignore everything that I say


----------



## JTLP (21 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

When are STB expecting these licenses to be granted? I saw them a while ago at 16 cents but during this global mess thought I better steer clear of the young spec...


----------



## mick2006 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

With momentum definately building in STB over the last few days on the back of a rampant agricultural sector or even on the back of speculation about another phosphate/potash project to be announced, the weakness in the US markets overnight might offer the perfect chance for those wanting to take a stake in STB.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

JTB the perspective you provide is always good, when investing its easy to get carried away however one should always stop and think, however yes I am feeling your pain on MAK, but then I too let so many MAKO go at 20c so so many 

Mick its had to value a company on leases alone however STB has 44m shares +20m unlisted 25c options

*So at 25c Mkt cap = 64mx25c = $16m*
However the company has $1m cash + $2m shares + $5m from the option exercise = *$8m*

Added to this is the fact the company has a bunch of other projects ie Duketon Nickel JV IGO + Gold, Thachers Soak U etc etc conservative value say *$2m*

*So Total Asset Value = $10m*
Thus the current *EV* being attributed to Cardabia and Lake Disappointment East = *$6m*

As we do not know what lies at Lake Disappointment East its very very hard to estimate what a fair value for the project is, however the fact it is next door to RWD's huge multi BILLION tonne Potash Deposit must be taken into account

Similarly it is hard to attribute a value to Cardabia at this stage, given the very large size and very promissing historic grades drilling etc etc I'd say Cardabia could turn out to be a monster of a project but I think we'll have to wait for the company to release some estimates on size etc etc

either way at 25c I reckon theres alot of upside once the projects are frimed up, both Lake Disappointment and Cardabia are company making projects which would warrant a mkt cap 10x current levels at least once proven


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As we do not know what lies at Lake Disappointment East its very very hard to estimate what a fair value for the project is, however the fact it is next door to RWD's huge multi BILLION tonne Potash Deposit must be taken into account
> 
> Similarly it is hard to attribute a value to Cardabia at this stage, given the very large size and very promissing historic grades drilling etc etc I'd say Cardabia could turn out to be a monster of a project but I think we'll have to wait for the company to release some estimates on size etc etc




I should add that over the last few days MNM (Mantle Mining) has put on over 100% purely based on (from what I gather) the mkt realisation of how close its Phospahte project is to MAK's no work, no sampleys surveys or rock chips, nothing just some dirk near MAK, based on this what willl the mkt value Lake Disappointment East is anyones guess but if MNM is anything to go by sheeshhhh

I'm also gonna try and get a target size in my head if for no other reason at Cardabia, then I can throw around some random numbers


----------



## mick2006 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Thanks YT, very balanced breakdown, one thing we both agree on is the massive potential upside to this little gem.

And after discussions with the company last week, where they were very tight lipped about new projects, *and sugested that I keep an eye out for upcoming announcements*.  We are not far away from more news out of the phosphate/potash divisions.


----------



## Adam A (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

GDAY Mick 2006 

Long time no hear !

Just wondering if you can give us all, a summary of your other recommendations over the last few months, and where they are now since your last posts on them?

MDX,   FAR,    EXM,    CDS,   JMS,    and of course the famous VRE


would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bushman (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Adam A said:


> GDAY Mick 2006
> 
> Long time no hear !
> 
> ...




Adam - no one makes 'recommendations' on an internet forum. You need a licence to do that. God has given us all brains to have a think about things before jumping off a cliff. These are speccys - do not go all in.  

Wow good to see all the interest in STB. As I said, 4 projects in sectors with good fundamentals re commodity prices (potash, phosphate, gold, nickel), a portfolio of 5 shares (see my post in Nov'07 for a breakdown), some dollars in the bank. A good speccy explorer. That's why I've been watching it progress for 9 months or so and why I hopped in when they announced phosphate/potash. Correct me if I am wrong, but phosphate/potash deposits are scarce and many are becoming economic now that prices have moved from $50 per tonne to $200 per tonne. Lets see what happens. 

This one was pumped and dumped in February but so was MAK before it took off. Believe me - I had my finger near the trigger at MAK 20 cps in August and did not buy. Boo hoo.

Good luck. It ticks all the boxes for exciting speccy. Lets see if mgt can give us some economic projects.


----------



## Adam A (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Sorry bushman ,please substitute the word, recomendations, for hot stocks

My statement still stands!

Please people, do your own research (ive been caught out before)

ps i havnt done any research on STB at all so not commenting directly on STB


----------



## prawn_86 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Adam A said:


> Sorry bushman ,please substitute the word, recomendations, for hot stocks
> 
> My statement still stands!
> 
> ...




Adam A,

Why dont you contribute some research for people to evaluate then?

Its all well and good to sit back and look at what goes wrong, but there are a lot of posters who put valuable time and effort into thorough research. They are then kind enough to post this research. No one is saying what people should do with their cash.

Perhaps you should contribute to some of the threads of some stocks you own...

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Adam A (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Thanks for the kind advice Prawn but ive made my point
and that will do me!for the time being 

ps I do appreciate the fine work done by the quality posters!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Adam A there is risk with investing, some investments pay off other don't, most instance they do rise much higher than the intial price of entry the question is whether to lock in some profits so as to reduce the possibilty of a loss,

ie JMS ran from 7c- 45c and now its back to 18c ish, but it did run, likewise I went on and on about MDX at 10c and it eventually ran up to 40c

Every once in awhile you get a MAK or a YML/BRM that goes from 16c - $2.50+ 

If you don't keep searching you'll never find them,

While I have said over and over STB is spec, if the company comes out with a target size for Cardabia or Lake Disappointment East and its suffciently large enough then watch out,

ie if they come out with 1Billion Tonnes of Potash at Lake Disappointment or 1 Billion Tonnes of Phosphate at Cardabia then the current $6m being attributed to these projects will look unbelievably small indeed!


----------



## mick2006 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Adam A, not sure what your problem is, but I have never hided the fact that I'm a momentum trader, which means taking profits when the momentum stalls, each one of those companies, I have made substantial profits from.  

I'm sorry if you got caught holding any of the above companies but each and every one of them went north in the immediate period after I mentioned them on this forum, its not my fault if you don't have a clear trading stratergy.

If you must know the reason I stopped posting was I felt terrible about the VRE situation, as I had seen the signs of the shareprice stalling and cashed out, but no one could have forecast the lies coming out of that company.

If it wasn't for a few loyal friends on ASF, I would not have started posting again, but as long as there are people around like you, that obviously lack the dillegence to research for themselves, I guess I'll just go back to doing what I do best and trade in silence.

For all loyal friends on ASF I will keep in touch via PM.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB is currently up, tomorrow it may continue to go up, go sideways or head down, I'm 100% sure it will do on of those 3, so thats my call up down or sideways :

Seriously though, regardless of what tomorrow brings, its the fundamentals I look at,

Right now STB's fundamentals on its Potash and Phosphate are scare, however as the company did release a map/image on Cardabia it makes life easier to do some guestimations on

According to STB's release on the 5th of March http://www.southbouldermines.com.au...cements/080305 cardabia phosphate project.pdf the area drilled was 3km's by 7km's giving an area of 21km's sqd,

However from the image its clear mineralisation was encountered over a much much larger area (see attached image), from MAK's presentation (pic attached) 1km sqd contains 12.5Mt's of Phospahte and MAK's Phospahte was avg 15%

so 12.5Mt's / 15% = 83M'ts

ie 1km sqd  should contain 83Mt's of ore avging 15% Phospahte = 12.5Mt's of Phosphate

Now although STB have stated a grid area of 21km's sqd, its is obvious the area is 10x-20x this, but to be extremely conservative I am going to take 1/3rd of STB's grid area ie 7kms sqd

7kms sqd should contain 581Mt's of Ore ( 7 x 83Mt's) lets say 500Mt's and using a low avg grade of 15% (comparable to MAK's) we would get 75Mt's of contained Phospahte,

*MAK's deposit is 2B t's at 15% Phospahte * with a high grade core, arguably *STB might be able to firm up 500M'ts @ 15%* also with a high grade core

*MAK currently enjoys a mkt cap of $250m *the bulk of which is attributable to its 2Bt Wonarah project

If STB were able to firm up 500Mt's @ 15% Phosphate arguably it should enjoy *a mkt cap 1/4 that of MAK's = $62.5m or roughly $1 share *

*NOW PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE HYPOTHETICAL FIGURES, *

I have used them for illustrative purposes only to show the potnetial upside  in STB should the comonay firm up a resource,

The starting point for me will be for the company to release an estimate


----------



## Bushman (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mick2006 said:


> Adam A, not sure what your problem is, but I have never hided the fact that I'm a momentum trader, which means taking profits when the momentum stalls, each one of those companies, I have made substantial profits from.
> 
> I'm sorry if you got caught holding any of the above companies but each and every one of them went north in the immediate period after I mentioned them on this forum, its not my fault if you don't have a clear trading stratergy.
> 
> ...





Mick - your research has always been thorough and top notch and I hope you stick around the ASF. You spot trends early and back it up with excellent research. It will be a poorer forum without you. VRE was a bona fide case of mgt misrepresentation IMO. What can you do in that situation? We all rely on publicly released info to understand company fundamentals. All the others will have their day in the sun again. Not sure why people do not understand that speccy's are illiquid and risky? They shoot up and down in the short term and you need to have a plan - if you go long, go very long; if you go short, jump off when the volume drops as all the momentum traders will cash in. Simple.  

Anyway this probably belongs on another forum...


----------



## Gekko (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hmm the upside does look good YT, I guess its just a matter of timing your entry right.  I think your right once the company says how large the Cardi project is the market will wake to it and it may be too late to get on board then who knows.
With regards to the above discussion, everyone has made at least one bad call. Forgive, forget, move on and grow up


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hey Gekko

Yeah the thing is with these spec stocks that offer many multiples of upside, an entry difference of 2c-3c here or there in the long term should they pull the project off doesn't really make a difference

ie whether you bought YML at 16c or 18c wouldn't really matter now, similarlay MAK at 16c or 20c

But thats just my view on it, I don't really trade stocks, I buy into fundamentally undervalued stocks at a level I'm comfortable with, I then pick a price at which point I will take some profits and then I try and free carry or bottom draw the remaining core parcel

yesterday 24c seemed expensive, today it seems cheap, but thats hindsight for you


----------



## Fed23 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> yesterday 24c seemed expensive, today it seems cheap, but thats hindsight for you





I missed the morning dip due to work, and placed my order later hoping that it would dip again, I was hopeful when it was 25.5. Closed at 28c.... Now I see how it pans out tomorrow


----------



## prawn_86 (22 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

YT,

Those hypothetical figures you have put together are obviously only for Cardabia.

One also has to remember/acknowledge that the also have a failry advanced gold project plus uranium and nickel JVs in which they do not need to spend exploration $$.

Plus Lake Disappointment East a Potash deposit....  Lots of potential, will be intersting to see if they can get a focus and pull something off


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Prawn I sorta tried to get some ruff figures going so as to value a hypothetical sized deposit at Cardabia based on MAK's current EV, 

And yes I know, a bunch of other projects, such as the IGO Duketon Nickel JV where STB is free carried, but to be honest its the Poo I'm here for,

Also I'm no chartist but todays close kinda looks like a breakout to me, am I right or have I drawn the lines in wrong ?


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Looks like some great spec appeal here. needs to get some anns out in regard to their 2 poo deposits to make the market think they are progressing them and not just sitting on their behinds doin zip. 

Poo is definately flavour of the month!



> Intrepid Potash IPO Raises $960 Million
> 
> By Reuters | 22 Apr 2008 | 05:58 AM ET
> 
> ...




Approaching very long term breakout point I feel.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hmm Kenna looks like your chart was right well more accurate than mine,

Interesting how it bounced off 28c, I sorta see some line of support there but not sure depends how you look at the chart,

What I don't get is with 44m shares on issue and close to 7m traded yesterday and today = almost 10% of all available shares changing hands!!!!!

Thats alot of old holders selling and new hands buying


----------



## nioka (23 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What I don't get is with 44m shares on issue and close to 7m traded yesterday and today = almost 10% of all available shares changing hands!!!!!



 Sometimes the number is inflated with the trades made by day traders trading the swing. Anytime the swing is more than 5% you can get plenty of trades being made to cream off a small profit or sales made by automatic stop loss triggers. Was that possible here?


----------



## pan (23 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> But thats just my view on it, I don't really trade stocks, I buy into fundamentally undervalued stocks at a level I'm comfortable with, I then pick a price at which point I will take some profits and then I try and free carry or bottom draw the remaining core parcel





G'day young trader, you seem quite upbeat about this company, may i ask how many you holding? Interesting times ahead. 

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hey pan,

I like the company but its a spec explorer so I'm not holding too many, I would have like 500k-600k but was too slow and stingy and thus only got about 300k before the price ran away from me

I'm holding 200k as a core parcel and trading 100k around, almost bought a few more this morning at 25c but it never got there 

Todays ann was good, shows the company is serious about establishing itself in the Agri space,

However its getting sold off which puzzles me somewhat 


_NEW PHOSPHATE AND POTASH
PROJECTS
South Boulder Mines is pleased to announce that it has
further strengthened its position in the fertiliser sector by
applying for additional prospective potash and phosphate
projects.
A new phosphate project called Thangoo has been applied
for in the Canning basin. A previous drill intersection of
15.2m @ 4.3% P2O5 from 137.2m depth confirms the
potential of this new ground position.
The existing Cardabia phosphate project has been
expanded with the addition of two additional exploration
licences, effectively doubling the size of the project and
establishing South Boulder Mines as the dominant land
holder in the Cardabia region.
The project now comprises 3 contiguous exploration
licence applications E08/1850, E08/1855 and E08/1856,
covering approximately 1,384km² of prospective phosphate
bearing stratigraphy within the northern Carnarvon Basin
of W.A.
The Company has further enhanced its fertiliser portfolio
with the addition of 3 new exploration licences totalling
895km², under application in the Canning Basin targeting
buried evaporite hosted potash.
The location of South Boulder Mines fertiliser projects are
shown in figure1._


----------



## Fed23 (24 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

It would be my luck that once I buy in it goes down.

But on the plus side it's recovering back from its low of 25.5 quickly.

The 3 new projects look promising.


----------



## blobbob (24 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I think its a slow process getting tenements granted in W.A.
It could take about a year....


----------



## adamim1 (24 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I bought in today at .26c only for it to drop to .235 30 mins later, guess i didn't pick the low for the day. However everything went ****ty today.


----------



## Spineli (24 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



adamim1 said:


> I bought in today at .26c only for it to drop to .235 30 mins later, guess i didn't pick the low for the day. However everything went ****ty today.




With the DJIA up overnight, the only rationale for the sell off today was profit-taking for some extra spending over the long weekend i guess


----------



## STRAT (25 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

HI everyone,
I took a holding in this one on Friday too. Something highlighted on another forum was that these guys are getting a bit low on cash. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Bushman (25 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



STRAT said:


> HI everyone,
> I took a holding in this one on Friday too. Something highlighted on another forum was that these guys are getting a bit low on cash. Anyone care to comment?




They own $2m worth of ASX listed shares so they have some liquid assets on their boooks. 

Given the low number of shares on issue, I would say there would be some capital raising at some stage. Depends on how ambitious the drilling program is re timing and amount.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Have been away for the weekend and just checked STB and was suprised to see such a fall on Thurs, especially after what appears to be a good announcement.

Hopefully it was only some profit takers exiting and nothing more sinister.

Its good to see the company has recognised the ag area as an up and coming sector however there are a few things I would like to know:
1. When will the licences actually be granted?
2. What timeframe after that for drilling are we looking at?

If it is going to be a drawn out process to get the licences granted then we could see attention move away and a slow decline imo.


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> Its good to see the company has recognised the ag area as an up and coming sector however there are a few things I would like to know:
> 1. When will the licences actually be granted?
> 2. What timeframe after that for drilling are we looking at?
> 
> If it is going to be a drawn out process to get the licences granted then we could see attention move away and a slow decline imo.



Yep, they need to get into action with the lisences Prawn. It will be a test of management to get things moving now and take advantage of the current investment climate. Some decent PR is required now. Maybe they need Andrew Drummond as a director?


----------



## spottygoose (28 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Bushman said:


> They own $2m worth of ASX listed shares so they have some liquid assets on their boooks.
> 
> Given the low number of shares on issue, I would say there would be some capital raising at some stage. Depends on how ambitious the drilling program is re timing and amount.




Someone on another site asked Michael Giles the question re $ and here is the relevant part of his response:

"At the moment we have cash in the bank in the order of 1 million, 2 million worth of shares in other companies. Therefore, we have access to $3 million, so we are not in any great need to go and raise money just yet. 

On saying that, we have had a number of approaches from different parties with offers to participate in any capital raisings if we need to at some stage."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Yeah Spotty I thought that to re funds, I would have thought that like IRC should they need funds they could just sell some of their listed investments,

I mean why bother raising money/diluting at such a low level, what they need to do is advance those Poo projects, get a re-rating to a decent mkt cap level ie $20m or so, then raise some funds

Re the sell off I suppose alot of people probably think its just too early stage, I never realised it would take 12months to get these projects going

Anyway as I said its a good spec holding


----------



## prawn_86 (30 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Quarterly out today.

It gives a nice timeline for all their fert tenaments.

They plan to have a JORCd resource @ Lake Disappointment East by the end of the year. So it appears that this licence will be the first granted and the first fert JORC they will have.

For their other ag projects it looks as though it will be a little longer.

Cardabia is expected to be drilling by very early next year, but the benefit of that is they already have historical data they can compile and begin to work with.

Other projects are of a similar timeline to Cardabia without the historical data.

Seems as though those with patience will be rewarded with this one.

One JORC by years end sounds promising though


----------



## Spineli (30 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Courtesy: The New York Times

The Food Chain: Fertilizer Crisis

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/30/business/worldbusiness/30fertilizer.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

Video @...

http://video.on.nytimes.com/?fr_story=2ac5e89ebe7db83e09a79a59e7eef7bf21aafa0c


----------



## Spineli (30 April 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Worldwide Fertilizer Consumption Demand is on the increase...see the attached file for a World schematic.

A few people have been discussing the consequences of a reduction in arable land. The NY Times article points to increased desire for efficiency to generate higher yields, a direct result from increasing fertilizer use across developing economies.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> Quarterly out today.
> 
> It gives a nice timeline for all their fert tenaments.
> 
> ...




Hey Prawn, yeah I was pretty surprised when I saw the target for a JORC at Lake Dissapointment East as DEC 08, thats not that long and given the mkt cap wowee could this spec holding turn out to be a monster if they can JORC a resource

I'm surrpised they're not moving faster with Cardabia though given its the one with Historical srilling a nice target estimate would be nice


----------



## prawn_86 (1 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Prawn, yeah I was pretty surprised when I saw the target for a JORC at Lake Dissapointment East as DEC 08, thats not that long and given the mkt cap wowee could this spec holding turn out to be a monster if they can JORC a resource
> 
> I'm surrpised they're not moving faster with Cardabia though given its the one with Historical srilling a nice target estimate would be nice




Agree with both these point YT.

If a decent JORC is released by years end, then a re-rating should definitely be on the cards.

Re: Cardabia the co has said


> Develop exploration plans and data compilation – (by end of June 08)



So hopefully this means getting a target figure released once the historical data has been compiled.


At this stage it appears to be red tape holding these guys up more than anything. Unfortunately its not as quick a process as i would like.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Wonder if they ´ll have any native title issues like RWD did? One thing I am hoping is that they can scrape up some better grades than RWD. That would set the cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Wonder if they ´ll have any native title issues like RWD did? One thing I am hoping is that they can scrape up some better grades than RWD. That would set the cat amongst the pigeons.




Thats a good point Kenna, but considering they caved in over Native title with RWD I'm sure all STB would have to do is offer the same deal, I guess in a sense RWD's done alot the hardwork there

Looks like some interest today, may just be a flow on from MNM who knows

p.s. Cat amongst the pigeons or Buro amongst the Vino take your pick :


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thats a good point Kenna, but considering they caved in over Native title with RWD I'm sure all STB would have to do is offer the same deal, I guess in a sense RWD's done alot the hardwork there
> 
> Looks like some interest today, may just be a flow on from MNM who knows
> 
> p.s. Cat amongst the pigeons or Buro amongst the Vino take your pick :



LOL, No buro ´s in the Amazon, just big **** off rivers. 

I am currently in Manaus at the confluence of the two biggest tributaries and where the Amazon officially starts, according to the Brazilians. One of the rivers if 8km wide, the other 4.  

Great support formed at .25 as expected. Expect that is now a base, fingers crossed. Hope they start ramping themselves a little more and strike while the poo iron is hot! Go Poo!!


----------



## mick2006 (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

there was a small snipet in the Australian today about STB, that might explain the rise in shareprice today.


----------



## shaunm (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Perhaps the thirty one (31%) share price jump by Incitec Pivot has also had a positive effect on this sector?


----------



## Spineli (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



shaunm said:


> Perhaps the thirty one (31%) share price jump by Incitec Pivot has also had a positive effect on this sector?




IPL shares are up just a tad over 2% today, though IPL did report a threefold increase in net income (pcp)

As mick2006 mentioned, these agri players are getting more media attention...and yes IPL's ann today confirms the soaring demand for fertiliser...

Quote from the article in 'The Australian' ...

 "Reward Minerals (RWD) has reached agreement with the Martu people in Western Australia for the development of the Lake Disappointment potash project, while South Boulder Mines (STB) has acquired three potash and phosphate properties in that state."

Check out the link to the full article below:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23644000-5005200,00.html


----------



## shaunm (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Spineli said:


> IPL shares are up just a tad over 2% today, though IPL did report a threefold increase in net income (pcp)




Oops & Doh....mental note to self..... _"must read details in news reports more thoroughly & carefully"_


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Great day for STB

Mick you got a copy of that article, would be an interesting read

Now for some progress on those Agri projects boys and everyone will be smiling


----------



## Spineli (5 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Great day for STB
> 
> Mick you got a copy of that article, would be an interesting read
> 
> Now for some progress on those Agri projects boys and everyone will be smiling




see my post above, http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23644000-5005200,00.html
only a brief mention there.....unless there was other coverage?


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Cracking 30 was very important there IMO, releases it from that 2 month trading zone. Maybe if it tests that level now as support and moves up we can be more confident in an uptrend continuation. Poo is certainly doing well at the moment, but MAK seems to have stalled. Looks like the speculation is shifting around the sector now leaving it behind. Golly, I`d be happy if they STB can get an exploration target out soon and capitalise on this ferver.

One thing to be wary about is a bit of a bubble forming in the sector. May pay to take some off the table if these keep running. If the prices of poo correct significantly, these may fall just as hard. Reminds me a bit of the U bubble..

From the same article mentioned above:



> Another caveat: a warning from Merrill Lynch economist David Wolf that potash may just be another bubble. One sobering fact he cites is that the combined valuations for three North American producers -- Potash Inc, Mosaic and Toronto-listed Agrium -- is bigger than all the potash sold in the world for the past 100 years.


----------



## STRAT (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Cracking 30 was very important there IMO, releases it from that 2 month trading zone. Maybe if it tests that level now as support and moves up we can be more confident in an uptrend continuation. Poo is certainly doing well at the moment, but MAK seems to have stalled. Looks like the speculation is shifting around the sector now leaving it behind. Golly, I`d be happy if they STB can get an exploration target out soon and capitalise on this ferver.
> 
> One thing to be wary about is a bit of a bubble forming in the sector. May pay to take some off the table if these keep running. If the prices of poo correct significantly, these may fall just as hard. Reminds me a bit of the U bubble..
> 
> From the same article mentioned above:



Hi Kennas, Would you be able to point me in the right direction for finding regular updates on spot price etc. Have been digging but have failed to find the prize


----------



## nioka (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Cracking 30 was very important there IMO, releases it from that 2 month trading zone. Maybe if it tests that level now as support and moves up we can be more confident in an uptrend continuation. Poo is certainly doing well at the moment, but MAK seems to have stalled. Looks like the speculation is shifting around the sector now leaving it behind. Golly, I`d be happy if they STB can get an exploration target out soon and capitalise on this ferver.
> 
> One thing to be wary about is a bit of a bubble forming in the sector. May pay to take some off the table if these keep running. If the prices of poo correct significantly, these may fall just as hard. Reminds me a bit of the U bubble..
> 
> From the same article mentioned above:




 There are two basic types of potash. Potassium chloride or muriate of potash as it is called, and potassium sulphate. The sulphate of potash is a much better fertiliser for fruits and vegetables ( and flowers) and is much more expensive than the muriate which is more often used with pastures and grain crops. Does STB have sulphate or chloride?


----------



## alankew (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Announcement out but it is in pre open at the moment,anyone any ideas?Too short a massage(not a typoAnn out now,progress report Access agreement signed with Traditional owners.Looking at the pics on page 2 are they targets or $$$$$ signs


----------



## nioka (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



nioka said:


> There are two basic types of potash. Potassium chloride or muriate of potash as it is called, and potassium sulphate. The sulphate of potash is a much better fertiliser for fruits and vegetables ( and flowers) and is much more expensive than the muriate which is more often used with pastures and grain crops. Does STB have sulphate or chloride?




I should have added potassium phosphate that is the cream of the potash fertilisers. They have potassium and phosphate maybe the are combined and not seperate as potassium chloride and rock phosphate. 

?????????


----------



## mick2006 (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

this is a very significant announcement for STB, not only do they have access to Lake Disappointment East, they are demonstrating to investors they are making real progress in the agricultural sector.


----------



## Bushman (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mick2006 said:


> this is a very significant announcement for STB, not only do they have access to Lake Disappointment East, they are demonstrating to investors they are making real progress in the agricultural sector.




Agreed. Plus it proves the value of riding on the coat tails of RWD in dealing with the land owners. 

Be careful about the auction going on at the moment. Traders will have been waiting for post ann volume spikes to cash in. 

Getting better and better though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Now for some progress on those Agri projects boys and everyone will be smiling




Yeah Mick they must have heard me complaining lol 

It was a given that the Native title holders would agree to give access imo as RWD had paved the path for them, I wonder if they offered similar terms to what RWD offered? 




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thats a good point Kenna, but considering they caved in over Native title with RWD I'm sure all STB would have to do is offer the same deal, I guess in a sense RWD's done alot the hardwork there


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Could be a lot of spec hot money going into this now with their poo assets. 

Sorry, can ´t answer that question Strat, trying to keep mossies from giving me malaria right now. 

Looks like 30 held well initially, expect that to hold now.


----------



## STRAT (7 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Could be a lot of spec hot money going into this now with their poo assets.
> 
> Sorry, can ´t answer that question Strat, trying to keep mossies from giving me malaria right now.
> 
> Looks like 30 held well initially, expect that to hold now.



No worries Kennas,

You do get around. I hear the mozzies are as big as humming birds there in South America


----------



## Bushman (7 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

30 cps is holding despite another 1.6m shares sold by profit takers. 

Volume yesterday plus today is approx 6.5m shares above 30 cps. That is 15% of the free float which is a good base for a bottom. 

Simple mathematics dictates that: 

Free float = 45.3m 
Less Top 20 (50% holding) = 22.65m
Less Trading prior 2 days = 6.5m 

Equals about another 16.1m shares not traded. Are these holders of the 16m in for the longer term or not? Will the profit taking be capped at 6.5m post announcement? 

Not sure obvioulsy but I suspect that it should hold high 20's, low 30's as long as the buyers don't take their bat and ball hiome. I like these excercises as it puts the trading you see in perspective.


----------



## Spineli (8 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I was looking for some research done by CRA Exploration Pty Ltd for Cardabia and came across the following forum link:

http://www.wallstreet-online.de/dis...uth-boulder-mines-australien-gold-nickel-uran

It appears that with over 700 posts under an STB thread, the Germans are keenly following and you will notice they have been buying (if you can read German!) LOL


----------



## Spineli (8 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Am I missing something or is STB also listed on the Deutsche Borse as SO3?

http://www.24hgold.com/infoCompany.aspx?id=1195

http://boerse-frankfurt.com/pip/dis...tch/en/pip/private_investors/home&-1810811932


----------



## StockExplorer (8 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB is listed in Germany (AU000000STB3). But few trades only.

https://www.cortalconsors.de/euroWe...s.stocks.Desks.snapshot.index.security-search


----------



## nioka (8 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



StockExplorer said:


> STB is listed in Germany (AU000000STB3). But few trades only.
> 
> https://www.cortalconsors.de/euroWe...s.stocks.Desks.snapshot.index.security-search



Interesting. Pity they don't do an english translation but at least red ind means down and it doesn't seem to be having the best of days.


----------



## Go Nuke (11 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Some food for thought guys taken from "The Australian"

 May 05, 2008 

BACK in December, somewhat ahead of the rest of the crowd, we started to talk about investing in fertiliser components -- potash and phosphate -- as the world needs more and more food.

The latest development in this story is the announcement from China last week that it will clamp down on exporting fertiliser. With food prices rising 21 per cent in the first three months, the Beijing bosses are trying to make sure fertiliser prices don't rise and hurt its farmers due to supply problems at home. 

Potash Corp of Saskatchewan is now one of the top five companies listed on the Toronto exchange -- its shares have risen by around 50 per cent so far this year. Ten days ago, Denver-based Intrepid Potash listed on the New York Stock Exchange and its shares shot up 58 per cent on the first day of trading. It has a market cap of $US3.3 billion. The second-largest producer in the world is a Fortune 500 company, Mosaic Co, valued at $US54 billion. 

Potash prices have nearly tripled in the past two years, so it's worth keeping an eye on the local start-ups -- but with the caveat that they are only taking the first step on a very long journey to production. 

Orocobre (ORE) has a lithium project in Argentina, but potash could be a lucrative by-product. First sampling has begun. Reward Minerals (RWD) has reached agreement with the Martu people in Western Australia for the development of the Lake Disappointment potash project, while South Boulder Mines (STB) has acquired three potash and phosphate properties in that state. 

*Another caveat: a warning from Merrill Lynch economist David Wolf that potash may just be another bubble. One sobering fact he cites is that the combined valuations for three North American producers -- Potash Inc, Mosaic and Toronto-listed Agrium -- is bigger than all the potash sold in the world for the past 100 years.*


----------



## jman2007 (11 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Go Nuke said:


> Some food for thought guys taken from "The Australian"
> 
> May 05, 2008
> 
> ...




Go Nuke,

Thanks for posting that rather candid and interesting commentary on the sector. I'm not really a rock phosphate boy myself, so I feel like a bit like a fish out of water on these threads .

I was wondering if anyone had access to some reliable data indicating the potential lead-in times to production for these types of deposits?... :topic Sorry, I know not particularly relevant to the STB thread, but important nonetheless.

Not really my type of stock, as Kennas mentions the influx of spec money into the sector is a little concerning imo (aka uranium ), but I wish everyone luck.

jman


----------



## blehgg (12 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Ouch taking a beating this morning.

Anyone know the reason? the clarifications on the announcement for may 6th??

Potash prices?? :S ==''


----------



## Bushman (12 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Another 1m dumped - but no buyer depth this time. Nothing has changed - just more information. 

Pump when opaque, dump with clarity. Happened in Feb as well.  However more is known now so not sure why the stampede for the cliff face? 

Read comments above. In terms of STB - 
1. it ain't just a potash play - it is nickel, gold, potash, phosphate, listed equities. 
2. the past is not a good indicator of the future given prices have quintupled, population is booming and diets are changing. 

I do agree with much water to flow under the bridge though. No different to any other spec miner out there. 

Wonder why the clarrification? Maybe people read last ann as mining within the next few months? 

Anyway proves once again that 'other investors are hell' especially at the spec end of town


----------



## blehgg (12 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Bushman said:


> Pump when opaque, dump with clarity. Happened in Feb as well.  However more is known now so not sure why the stampede for the cliff face?




Guess you were right ~ 

Vultures coming back in to pick up the bodies and left overs.....

Back up to 27c


----------



## Spineli (12 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Bushman said:


> 30 cps is holding despite another 1.6m shares sold by profit takers.
> 
> Volume yesterday plus today is approx 6.5m shares above 30 cps. That is 15% of the free float which is a good base for a bottom.
> 
> ...





Interesting viewpoint. If you also include the selling of the prior week and the 2+ million shares traded today, I think it could be a case of 'flushing out' investors by putting downward pressure on the share price and causing their emotions to get the better of them and sell to those who are looking to consolidate at lower prices.


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Cracking 30 was very important there IMO, releases it from that 2 month trading zone. Maybe if it tests that level now as support and moves up we can be more confident in an uptrend continuation.



So much for 30 support!  Hopefully the 25 ish level holds out. 

Must have just been reaction to the ann, which if so, looks overdone. Of course they need to go through the same process everyone else does when you want to mine heritage land due to sacred trees and ponds. In the end, the power of the $ will make it happen. 

While I think poo prices are bubbling, they will still stay high for some time underpinning the future of these poo players. All this spiking and dumping is just the natural tendancy for these types of stocks and investment environments.


----------



## blehgg (15 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB back to where it was a few days ago before

0.295 - up about 28% today ~ its probably gonna get a speeding ticket ~

But - yai topping up and consolidating at the dip.


----------



## ColB (16 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Nothing like a positive investor update (Commsec) to stimulate the SP again.  

Another good day on the market coming up!  

How long before we get another hit?  
Whoops, wrong topic, off to imminent market correction thread.


----------



## Spineli (20 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



ColB said:


> Nothing like a positive investor update (Commsec) to stimulate the SP again.
> 
> Another good day on the market coming up!
> 
> ...




I like this company because it is good in keeping its shareholders updated.

In saying that, there should be a few anns coming up relating to negotiations with traditional land owners concerning the Cardabia project as per the project schedule in their investor update...see attachment


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Really riding the bandwagon here, which is good darts as far as I'm concerned. Not sure how long it will last. They need to start getting some rigs from somewhere and producing some results...



> *NEW CARDABIA PHOSPHATE PROJECT TENEMENT*
> South Boulder Mines is pleased to announce that it has further strengthened its position in the fertiliser sector by applying for an additional exploration license that forms part of the Cardabia Phosphate Project.
> 
> The existing Cardabia Phosphate Project has been expanded with the addition of exploration license application E08/1864 which is immediately adjacent to the existing license applications.
> ...


----------



## prawn_86 (21 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Really riding the bandwagon here, which is good darts as far as I'm concerned. Not sure how long it will last. They need to start getting some rigs from somewhere and producing some results...




Couldnt agree more Kennas.

My biggest worry is that this whole agri/fert thing is just another bubble and in a years time everyone will have forgotton about it.

While it is good to see STB management getting a number of licences under their belt, drilling is what will make or break them, the sooner it happens the better, while the sector is still hot.


----------



## Spineli (22 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Interesting trading with this one...had a bit of a run yesterday to 0.29 then came straight back down...seems to have found support around 0.26 level.

The market not paying any dividends in response to the ann yesterday it seems...?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Spineli

I really like yesterdays ann, especially the image/map of Cardabia,

The project area is very large and I can see at least 3 10km x 10km squares with what appeasr to be sporatice 15%-25% Phosphate 

The bottom line is Cardabia has the potential to host a Multi Billion Tonne Phosphate depsosit at grades of 15%-25%

THE KEY WORD THOUGH IS POTENTIAL


Anyway I have attached an image of the orignal Cardabia map/interpretation and the latest, its is clear that the company's knowledge of the project is growing


----------



## blehgg (23 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



> South Boulder Mines (ASX Code: STB) is pleased to announce the details of a capital raising which will raise AUD $2 million via a placement of 6.4 million shares at an issue price of 31 cents. The funds raised will be used to advance the company’s move into the exploration for potash and phosphorous “fertilizer” minerals and advancement of the Duketon Project.
> 
> The placement consists of two tranches, “Tranche 1” of 4.3 million shares with a 1 for 2 free attached 2 year option with an exercise price of 50 cents raising approximately AUD $1.3 million immediately. The second tranche “Tranche 2” will require shareholder approval and will consist of 2.1 million shares with a 1 for 2 free attached 2 year option with an exercise price of 50 cents raising approximately AUD $0.7 million.
> 
> ...




New Announcment out today 2:22 ~ Interesting... Price back up to 30c

Any thoughts? 

Good luck all - have a great weekend  [away from the market]


----------



## Spineli (24 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I think the $2m is great. It will greatly bolster their cash reserves and facilitate "rapid advancement of its exploration portfolio" .

What do you all make of the management / board restructure?


----------



## Spineli (26 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

The only Poo stock doing well today. Up 10% at the moment. Haven't seen it go past 0.32 in a few weeks. Support forming around 0.30/0.315 level.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hmm doing well since the ann

South Boulder Mines welcomes the support of *Sprott Asset Management *(“Sprott”) in participating in the issue. Integral Wealth Limited (*Toronto*) 

*A couple of Interesting points*
1. The Share Price was 25c when the placement was arranged at 31c which is a nice premium, its so good when companies do this, ie place shares at a premium and to a good group

2. Sprott, who are they? Appear to be some large Canadian Fund/Insto, from google http://www.sprott.com/

3. Interesting that little old STB has drawn the attention of groups from Canada/Torronto

4. New directors look interesting


So it looks like this spec Agri player is ticking off the boxes so that its take as a serious player in the Agri sector, I wonder if they will acquire more projects?


----------



## Spineli (26 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Yeh I had a look at Sprott as well. They have quite a few active hedge funds and are probably looking to gain more exposure to poo stocks. And its interesting how South Boulder shot up on their radar.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Was an OK day yesterday, amongst a sea of red...

Could perhaps be breaking up from that dodgy ascending triangle, having bounced off .25 support nicely. Was in danger there I thought. Breaking .30 is great work, but I'm not happy with the selling pressure it comes under whenever it goes for a little gallop. Look at all the spikes on this chart, and sell offs from intraday highs. Would like to see a few nice white candles finishing on day high. 

Agree with sentiments on the placement to Sprott.

Interesting board reshuffle. What did they do, sit around and spin a bottle to see what role they were going to take next?


----------



## Bushman (28 May 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB are now in the Georgina Basin too - near MAK's Wonarah deposit. 

They seem to be sourcing some good phosphate projects. Must have been some foreward planning in the process. 

I like, I like. Bad day for MAK and RWD is probably dampening sentiment today. 

I am a agri bull though so will give it more time.


----------



## Bushman (2 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Sprott Capital cap raising at 31 cps and the grant of the Georgina Basin tenements are starting to solidify 30 cps as a base (even I, amongst others, have said this before only to watch the sp plummet). 

Nice close at 31.5 cps today. There was a monster trade of 1.4m shares that went through at 30cps today. It has not translated into a change of substantial ownership notice though? Will keep my eye on it. 

Still a cheap explorer in a couple of hot commodities - potash, phosphate and gold. Cash is sorted for the moment too. 

Lots of water under the bridge as always with an illiquid small cap explorer.


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

This is just an intraday chart, but looks promising for a final break through 30. (don't quote me!) As I've said, and others commented, it can surprise to the downside, and people like selling intraday for some reason...


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Sold off again intraday, but much more positive the past 2 days. Broken up out of the triangle there and now has resistance at .35 to deal with. May depend on general market sentiment for it to break through. A probability of a .45 target on a break up from the acending triangle. (That's if you call it a triangle. I'm taking some liberty here discounting the spike in early May)

*Ascending triangles*



> *Trend*: In order to qualify as a continuation pattern, an established trend should exist. However, because the ascending triangle is a bullish pattern, the length and duration of the current trend is not as important as the robustness of the formation, which is paramount.
> *Top Horizontal Line*: At least 2 reaction highs are required to form the top horizontal line. The highs do not have to be exact, but they should be within reasonable proximity of each other. There should be some distance between the highs, and a reaction low between them.
> *Lower Ascending Trend Line*: At least two reaction lows are required to form the lower ascending trend line. These reaction lows should be successively higher, and there should be some distance between the lows. If a more recent reaction low is equal to or less than the previous reaction low, then the ascending triangle is not valid.
> *Duration*: The length of the pattern can range from a few weeks to many months with the average pattern lasting from 1-3 months.
> ...




Just 2 days through the resistance, so still tenuous, and the old resistance hasn't really been tested, but looks promising. Concern is 35 resistance now and the willingness of sellers to come in intraday. Still!


----------



## Spineli (4 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Sold off again intraday, but much more positive the past 2 days. Broken up out of the triangle there and now has resistance at .35 to deal with. May depend on general market sentiment for it to break through. A probability of a .45 target on a break up from the acending triangle. (That's if you call it a triangle. I'm taking some liberty here discounting the spike in early May)
> 
> *Ascending triangles*
> 
> ...





Well its broken the 0.35 again. Last time it did that was early May.

Based on your chart, I'd say the ascending triangle leads to a near term target of around 0.40, although with the stocks pace in the last few days, you might be right in saying 0.45 (currently trading at 0.37, with support having formed around 0.35)


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Market cap on this still seems pretty low compared to the other poo players at this stage of proceedings, down around $22m fully diluted. 

Just $1m in the bank, so they may need a equity raising soon, or dump some of their investments. 

Very hard to compare the apples, but with RWD and MAK on $100 and $200m abouts, you'd think there is some potential upside once they get moving.


----------



## Spineli (6 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

It broke the 0.35 2 days ago, finished below that level yesterday and rebounded strongly today passing 0.35 to close at 0.375, up 0.035 (+10.294%) after reaching an intra-day high of 0.385.

According to the Fertilizer Project Schedule (see ann 15May), activities underway in June include:

- "Evaluate further fertilizer sector opportunities for STB" - Continuing...

- Lake Disappointment East (Potash) - "work program submittal and community consultation" - To be Completed June 2008

- Cardabia (Phosphate) - "Negotiate access agreement with traditional owners" - May08-to be finalised Mid-June 2008

- Cardabia (Phosphate) - "Data compilation and development of explorer plans" - To be Completed June 2008

- Cardabia (Phosphate) - "Work program submittal and community consultation" - Mid-June 08 onwards

- Canning Basin (Phosphate and Potash) - "Negotiate Access agreement with traditional owners" - June08- Mid-July08

- Canning Basin (Phosphate and Potash) - "Ongoing evaluation w.r.t. prospectivity" - June08 - ongoing


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Unfortunately that ascending triangle break up fell over. Time for some more natural consolidation to occur. Should see it settle around these support lines and the green circle before any futher direction is clear. Resistance established around 37/38 the next challenge on the way back up. MC still undemanding with their potential as discussed above.


----------



## mu5hu (13 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

my 2 cents,

After the end of today's trend, it might have formed a tweezer bottom formation.

SP hit lows of 31.5c today and yesterday. 

fxwords.com
"The essential element of this pattern a series of candles that all share the same low. This could be the two days in the examples above, or a number of days that are not consecutive.

After a protracted bearish move, this may provide a weak reversal signal, but most traders will look for additional confirmation of a reversal.

More useful is how this pattern creates an important resistance level. In any market, trending or ranging, this pattern establishes a support level by sharing the same low prices. Support Levels are simply price ranges that markets have trouble breaking below. Thus the low price these candles all share creates a clear benchmark for the market."

Hotcandlesticks.com
"1st day consists of a long body candle. 2nd day consists of a short body candle that has a low equal to the prior day's low. The color of each candle body is not considered in the matching of this pattern.
Psychology...
The price action has trended downward then 2 consecutive days of equal lows signal support. This could signal a short term bottom is forming. "

So maybe things could look up haha but murphy's law, it will prob turn downwards instead. lol:


----------



## Spineli (20 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Ann just announced, South Boulder has acquired an option buy 100% of three granted licenses in the Georgina Basin in the NT...

EL26380, EL25983 and EL25982 covering approx 3,205 km^2 in the Southern Georgina Basin.

"Uramet has previously identified significant outcropping phosphate mineralisation including surface rock samples of up to 32% P2O5"

STB's Southern Georgina Phosphate Project now comprises a total area of 4,112km^2

....looks very promising


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



Spineli said:


> Ann just announced, South Boulder has acquired an option buy 100% of three granted licenses in the Georgina Basin in the NT...
> 
> EL26380, EL25983 and EL25982 covering approx 3,205 km^2 in the Southern Georgina Basin.
> 
> ...



They have lots of land with crap on it, but when are they going to drill a hole?

Come on STB! Announce that you are starting a drilling campaign or something more significant than real estate owner****!

Chart wise, trending up into another ascending triangle. Hoping for a break out.


----------



## Bushman (20 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

From investor presentation in May'08, they will start drilling potash (Lake Dis) in Sep'08 once the tenement is granted. 

As for phosphate, you need to have the land to drill it so patience is required. Hopefully things are further progressed and we will get an updated timeframe sooner rather than later.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I think the market is erring on the side of caution, because to many of the land that STB have is not yet fully granted or able to be drilled etc.

Once all the land owner approvals and loration licence approvals come through and some actual drilling starts, then perhaps it will move a lot.

kennas is right, its drilling that will get the price happening. The rate they are going they will have half of Aus in tenemants but nothing drilled!


----------



## wipz (21 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> I think the market is erring on the side of caution, because to many of the land that STB have is not yet fully granted or able to be drilled etc.
> 
> Once all the land owner approvals and loration licence approvals come through and some actual drilling starts, then perhaps it will move a lot.
> 
> kennas is right, its drilling that will get the price happening. The rate they are going they will have half of Aus in tenemants but nothing drilled!




Whats wrong with that? Kind of ring any bells guys? - Reminds me of FMG 
Good potential here, just let em do their thing.


----------



## Sean K (24 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



wipz said:


> Whats wrong with that? Kind of ring any bells guys? - Reminds me of FMG
> Good potential here, just let em do their thing.



Reminds you of FMG because they both mine Iron, or RP, or Potash?

And the demand for both is the same in the same sectors with the same S&D prospects?

RightO.


kennas said:


> Chart wise, trending up into another ascending triangle. Hoping for a break out.



Chart update.

Broke up from the triangle intra day and goes to show why you should not call breakouts intraday. Can be embarrassing. 

Still trending up and respecting the uptrend line quite well. Surprising actually. Can't keep doing that for ever.

In the mean time, lets dig some holes STB!!!


----------



## Bushman (26 June 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Broken down of the last few days with sell depth greater than buy depth for the first time in a long time. 

Lets see where it finds support. A shizen load of shares were bought above 30cps so I am tipping it will find support in to 30-31 cps range. 

This one will only move on news - ann tenements being granted and the start of a drilling campaign would be great as mentioned previously in the thread.


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Looked like it was going to hold at 30 bushy but the overall market conspired to send it lower.

That ascending triangle mentioned above obviously clearly failed at the green circle. 

Has recently found support at .25, but still trending down. 

Perhaps this market bounce and record potash will give it a boost.

I'm out for the minute waiting on clearer positive direction.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 August 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Could a bottom have been formed for this one? Bounced nicely off 15c and then Sprott came out and said they have increaded their holding by 50%, now up to 12% total.

How about another chart Kennas? Im tempted at this one, but how do you techies tell when the downtrend has ended?


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

One of the few commods to recover a bit recently, but not much. A few solid days, but God knows what's around the corner to put a spanner in the works. 

That solid down trend looks broken for now and breaking up through some scrappy resistance. Looks promising but I'm not sure if the overall market can't make it's way lower. 

Is on my watchlist for a re-entry along with MAK and RWD. Ag stocks have been unfairly treated recently, unless they're in a bubble and the market's anticipating dramatic sell offs in poo.


----------



## Spineli (21 August 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> One of the few commods to recover a bit recently, but not much. A few solid days, but God knows what's around the corner to put a spanner in the works.
> 
> That solid down trend looks broken for now and breaking up through some scrappy resistance. Looks promising but I'm not sure if the overall market can't make it's way lower.
> 
> Is on my watchlist for a re-entry along with MAK and RWD. Ag stocks have been unfairly treated recently, unless they're in a bubble and the market's anticipating dramatic sell offs in poo.




Hi all,

Just got back from a long holiday. I go away and the market gets sold. Nasty.

As a keen follower of STB and a few other Ag stocks, I'm very surprised to see how much these stocks have been sold / short-sold by investors / hedgies.

Looks like the change in substantial shareholder announcement, which identified Sprott A.M. increasing its share by 50% is good news, given their continued interest in the company and its prospects.

Closed at 0.195, up over 8%, after being up over 22% during intra-day trade.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Well, this started to recover and then founds it's way back to the support again. Real poor performer since the commod selloff really kicked in.

I'd say the RWD Lake Very Disappointing and Martu stupidity has had an effect. I'm assuming Lake Very Disappointing East is Martu sacred sand also...

I'm not even sure if their Poo tennaments have cleared heritage approval yet (blue) let alone being granted for exploration (red) ..

I'm still holding off until the dust settles, and who knows when that's going to happen..

Market cap under $10m looks pretty low for the potential. Could be a long term bet at these levels. 'Bet', the opperative word righ now IMO.


----------



## Spineli (10 September 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Well, this started to recover and then founds it's way back to the support again. Real poor performer since the commod selloff really kicked in.
> 
> I'd say the RWD Lake Very Disappointing and Martu stupidity has had an effect. I'm assuming Lake Very Disappointing East is Martu sacred sand also...
> 
> ...





- Jeez 0.12 is incredibly low given the highs between 0.3-0.38 seen in June 08

- Looks like the stingy Martu people that temporarily derailed RWD's access agreement (because of the size of earnings the Martu people were seeking) has had the knock on effect here as you say Kennas.

- Lets hope South Boulder Mines avoid this situation. An update by management soon, re: Heritage consultation / the granting of the Lake Disappointing East tenement will be nice (according to the schedule - September 2008 is when the grant is expected).

- I'll be waiting for the JORC resource by the end of the year! Management has stated that it plans to prove up resources by the end of the year. Let's see how that goes!

- The decline can also be attributed to a declining oil price ~ 40% off since June, as well as continued uncertainty in credit markets. I guess the argument would be that if oil comes down, demand for biofuel production would trend downwards (since oil would become a cheaper alternative), hence less demand for fertiliser (potash, phosphate etc)...However, given the extent to which biofuel rich nations such as Brazil have invested in such activities, as well as policy considerations e.g. self-sufficiency, biofuel activities imo are likely to remain on a growth path. On the demand side of biofuels, record high rock phosphate prices in the light of a wider commodity fallout further supports the view of continued strength in this sector...share prices reveal a different story tho...

- In the long run, oil will trend upwards. Massive changes in Asian diets have bolstered demand for enrichment products to boost farm yields. In China, people are now eating better food, as stupid as that may sound. The underlying fundamentals are still solid imo.

*** Kennas, as you have said before, South Boulder needs to start drilling!!!


----------



## Spineli (10 September 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I don't know if this has featured in any investor presentations / company announcements, but this information appears new to me:

Google Alerts alerted me of some South Boulder Mines activity in Africa (Eritrea to be precise - to the west of Saudi Arabia across the Red Sea) :

(Extracted from: http://www.africaintelligence.com/A...sommaire_aia&service=gra&codeaffilie=a_indigo)

"Firms Queue Up for Mining Permits"

_" In 2008, the country’s first mining permit was granted to Bisha Mining Share Co to develop the Bisha gold mine. Today there are around 15 requests awaiting a response, including: Red Sea Minerals Ltd, Crescent Resources, *South Boulder Mines Ltd* and G & B Central African Resources for *potash at Danakil*;"_

More information of Danakil: (courtesy: www.wikipedia.org/Danakil_desert):

_"The Danakil Desert lies in north eastern Ethiopia and in southern Eritrea and much of Djibouti. The homeland of the Afar people, it is known for its heat and for the Afar Depression, lying up to 100 m below sea level. *Its main industry is salt mining, while it is also home to wildlife, including African wild asses*."_

This is news to me...and sounds very interesting...in an interesting location on the world map! Has this been announced prior? I never knew management had plans for potash in Africa...somebody said in an earlier post that at the rate South Boulder is acquiring tenements, they'll own the planet.  Africa is a good point to continue I guess haha

We need drilling!!! Come on South Boulder!


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB holders been given a right royal pinapple right where it hurts, with a twist! Ouch!

I think the RWD Martu idiocy has contributed along with the general market free fall.

Their other problem is that they haven't lifted a shovel on their Poo prospects.

What the heck do the management of this company do all day? Obviously the chess board and pack of cards are getting a work out. 

The chart is diabolical, and their Sept Qtly highlights .... lowlights.

If they every get their act together, and stop playing monopoly and start playing sand castles, they might get somewhere...


----------



## prawn_86 (14 November 2008)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Presentation from AGM out today.

They admit they are running way behind schedule on most things. IMO they dont really seem to know where they are at at this stage in terms of future timelines, which is disappointing.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 April 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Still seem to be cruising along aimlessly unfortunately. Nothing is going to happen until they get a clear focus.

Whatever happened to a JORC by the end of last year??


----------



## prawn_86 (28 May 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB up 50% today, when news came out that RWD has not yet got Native Title approval for their mine, which is next door to STB's. Doesnt make sense


----------



## prawn_86 (28 July 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Ann out that they have been granted a potash licence in Eritrea. 

To be totally honest i hadn't even heard of that country before  This company is going downhill fast in my view, it will be years before they ever achieve anything


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> STB up 50% today, when news came out that RWD has not yet got Native Title approval for their mine, which is next door to STB's. Doesnt make sense



Up 50%?

Yeah, I thought they would get smashed as well. They announced the granting of another EPL for potash somewhere I think. That must be the catalyst. 

I'm surprised by the Native Title title decision to some extent. I thought that the Martu would eventually come to the party. Perhaps it REALLY is sacred land? Although, there ere will to sell it for a price (which was unreasonable to RWD) so it's only sacred up to a certain $ figure.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 July 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



kennas said:


> Up 50%?




That was 2 months ago Kennas (been drinking have you? 

See my latest post for todays ann, not good imo


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> That was 2 months ago Kennas (been drinking have you?
> 
> See my latest post for todays ann, not good imo



Yeah, but not that much. Ooops. 

I'm surprised RWD hasn't come off more that 20%, it was their main play.

Michael Ruane is having a hard time of it.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 September 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Ann out today regarding their Terminator gold drilling in the Duketon area. Some nice length hits from only about 1m depth with grades over 1g/t.

Not sure if it will ever be economical, but they are doing more drilling now to see what else is there


----------



## prawn_86 (9 September 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Came out of their halt today with more news about a new nickel and platinum area discovered in the Buldge prospect. This along with the gold results from yesterday has sent the price up nearly 70% on volume well higher than anything seen in the last year.

Current Market Cap is circa $11m with $4mill in cash and listed investments, so an EV of $7mill.


----------



## razza12 (16 November 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Has moved up over 50% since September, more news on Terminator with the following highlights:

TBAC 024
 64m @ 1.24 g/t from surface;
including 12m @ 4.13g/t from surface;

TBAC 025
 28m @ 2.68 g/t from 52m;
including 8m @ 7.40g/t from 72m;

TBAC 031
 6m @ 7.84 g/t from 48m;
including 2m @ 22.10 g/t from 52m (EOH);

TBAC 019
 60m @ 0.70 g/t from surface;
including 8m @ 2.00g/t from surface;
and 4m @ 3.17g/t from 56m


and today have announced that further drilling has commenced at the Duketon Nickel JV. Any opinions?


----------



## Bushman (16 November 2009)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I have held these for some time. 

Starting to gain some momentum across a few fronts: 
1. the nickel JV with IGO, including the discovery of a new prospect; 
2. the new gold prospect which STB have 100% rights too. They must like it as they have appointed an exploration manager. 
3. the smokey is the Eritrean potash prospect. On the site of a former war zone but it is close to port and has seen some positive historical exploration. 

Also has a shareholding in a few other up and coming juniors. 

So worth holding IMO, DYOR.


----------



## razza12 (13 January 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Has hit an all time high today. The Bulge C2 assay results are now over due, perhaps they are going to be released sometime this week?


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Are these guys serious? 

High grade??? Huh??? 

Sorry, I thought 'high grade' was like 5 g/t plus. 

And 'extensive' means more than 50m ish...

huh???

*Extensive High Grade Shallow Gold Mineralisation Outlined at Terminator*

Highlights include; 
TBAC 013
 10m @ 1.16g/t from 1m; 
TBAC 014
 31m @ 1.07g/t from 1m including; 8m @ 2.68g/t from 1m; 
TBAC 019
 41m @ 0.61g/t from 1m including; 6m @ 2.18g/t from 1m;
 9m @ 1.59g/t from 55m including; 2m @ 5.85g/t from 56m; 
TBAC 024
 60m @ 1.3g/t from 2m including; 10m @ 4.25g/t from 3m; 
TBAC 025
 6m @ 1.0g/t from 1m;
 7m @ 2.01g/t from 52m;
 14m @5.13g/t from 70m including; 8m @ 8.38g/t from 72m; 
TBAC 029
 20m @ 1.01g/t from 1m including; 8m @ 1.98g/t from 1m; 
TBAC 031
 3m @ 12.24g/t from 51m (EOH); 
TBAC 034
 7m @ 0.98g/t from 2m
 17m @ 1.24g/t from 48m including; 2m @ 5.66g/t from 48m.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 January 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Hey Kennas,

Holding some STB from recent Pt/Pd/Ni/Cu results (looked promising to me), but must agree, high grade and extensive seem to be mutually exclusive. Some high grade and some extensive low grade Au. Not a bad thing to have shallow results, however I'm holding on until there are some more results from the PGE stuff. A good spec based on low market cap IMO


----------



## Bushman (26 March 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

A decent break-out here on the back of some decent drill hits for the Rosie. 

To quote the MD, an exciting greenfields nickel development.


----------



## razza12 (29 March 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Has now hit an all time high of 45.5 cents. Perhaps speculation about the awaiting assays from the terminator gold project as well as the Eritrean Potash.


----------



## Bushman (29 March 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



razza12 said:


> Has now hit an all time high of 45.5 cents. Perhaps speculation about the awaiting assays from the terminator gold project as well as the Eritrean Potash.




Think it is more a case of tight capital structure and an increase in demand. 

But the projects are taking shape. 

Some interesting action with Allana Corp attracting Chinese investment.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Up 30% on the back of some good nickel hits. Is now up 200% in a couple months. The hedge fund that bought in at 30c a while ago would be smiling now, but took a while to pay off.

I sold out cause i didnt like the African move.


----------



## Bushman (8 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Has now shot up to 70 cps so another all time high and this time at the close. 

IGO release for Rosie has shown some meaty nickel hits and some PGE credits. The deposit also seems to be open at depth. 

Gold results (Terminator) to come and further newsflow on potash in Eritrea. 

This bottom drawer dweller is finally paying some decent divvies.


----------



## Bushman (15 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

This is some break-out now - just hit another intra-day high of 96cps. 

The only thing that seems to have changed is the volume. Hanging for an updated top 20.


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Pretty amazing run.

How did they get away with the 'we know nothing' on 30 March to then call a Trading Halt on 1 April to announce results. Incredible. 

The Ni hits of AGO don't look that eath shattering to me either. 

Maybe just sentiment and tightly held..


----------



## prawn_86 (16 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Still powering on. 20c to $1 in a couple months, on the back of some 'normalish' nickel hits. 

Something doesnt seem to adding up, as they are no-where near production on any of their projects...

Perhaps im just annoyed i sold


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 April 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Unloaded half at $1. Sitting on the rest and some IGO (JV  partner) for the long term. Would be suprised if it goes near $1 again in the short term. Best performer i've had for a long time.


----------



## MR CUBE (18 August 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Could anyone see IGO have a nibble at STB?

Surely if they get some good results as Rosie this is a big possibility?

Interesting to see the GEO at IGO won the J.H medal for best geo.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

The company reckons they have a major Potash deposit on their hands.

Wonder if there's Native Title issues with this one?

Been a while since I've looked at Potash, are the grades and depths that good?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 October 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

The grades looked good to me, got back in today, with Lake McKay being the last chance for Reward Minerals in the short term, the grades and intersection width looked very good to me. Obviously there's some questions RE: Native Title, however these are usually overcome in a well run company.


----------



## benwex (9 November 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Someone should let BHP know of the Potash potential STB may have in Africa..

I am sure the Eritrean foreign ownership board would welcome the investment and not be obstructive...

Just a thought.

benwex


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2010)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

This is my biggest 'what if' stock.

I sold out with a 10% profit on the back of the potash project in a country i had never heard of. Now they are up 1000% from where i sold


----------



## mr. jeff (3 February 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

A quick update that this stock is running hard atm with no particularly related news.

Jan 19th it released:



> MAIDEN JORC/43-101 POTASH RESOURCE BASED
> ON ASSAYS FROM FIRST THREE HOLES ONLY
> South Boulder Mines Ltd is pleased to announce the completion of an
> initial JORC and 43-101 compliant Measured, Indicated and Inferred Mineral
> ...






It seems that the maiden resource was a disappointment to holders as the sell off in mid jan appears quite severe. 

 A favourable recommendation from D & D I think.

Now all this speculation (of which I am a part) seems to be pushing it along, nothing has changed.


----------



## prawn_86 (1 March 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Up to $6 per share and a $500m market cap with no earnings in site 

This is valued at more than companies like Macquarie telecom who have 20m profit pa. Crazy market sometimes...


----------



## adobee (1 March 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

that has been an incredible run ... would have been nice for anyone who tucked a few away long term .. the hard part is holding when you can take profits... find my post back at the start of the fmg thread and you will know what i am talking about .. Potash certainly seems to be the flavour of the month.. how much fertilizer does the world need.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 March 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

I think the world needs about the same amount of potash as it did rare earths a few months back!
Just wait until everyone announces they are finding potash all of a sudden and you will know it is time to sell.


----------



## Miner (18 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

STB - constant downgrading and I personally thought the company got good intrinsic strength.
But looking at constant sliding note and PLEASE EXPLAIN from ASX , I have lowered my buy target much lower than I kept couple of weeks ago. Thank God for doing it, otherwise I would have landed an unimaginable low price being excuted.

keeping an eye but do not hold


----------



## Miner (18 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mr. jeff said:


> A quick update that this stock is running hard atm with no particularly related news.
> 
> Jan 19th it released:
> 
> ...




Mate

I would like to see what D & D says about it now. the irony is D & D , SCI and all of those people in that group always project high fliers and suddenly show lack of interest when their recommendation get flogged.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Yes this is a strange way to give comfort to the people who blindly follow their tips. A big concern, the report is dangerous as the volatility that comes to a stock when it is tipped is major and often creates very unpredictable trading patterns as people run scared after swarming in and vice versa, whilst there are probably a few larger players that just eat them for breakfast. I believe you could make a profit just from working over these subscribers if you had the holdings.

Back to STB and although I have not been watching much lately, the sell off has been significant and ongoing. This sort of stock even with the grades and resources has nothing without some cash coming in, in this confused economic climate at least. I notice ELM has followed a similar path, so perhaps for now potash is not the flavour of the month.


----------



## Miner (19 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mr. jeff said:


> Yes this is a strange way to give comfort to the people who blindly follow their tips. A big concern, the report is dangerous as the volatility that comes to a stock when it is tipped is major and often creates very unpredictable trading patterns as people run scared after swarming in and vice versa, whilst there are probably a few larger players that just eat them for breakfast. I believe you could make a profit just from working over these subscribers if you had the holdings.
> 
> Back to STB and although I have not been watching much lately, the sell off has been significant and ongoing. This sort of stock even with the grades and resources has nothing without some cash coming in, in this confused economic climate at least. I notice ELM has followed a similar path, *so perhaps for now potash is not the flavour of the month.*



*
*

Thanks Mr Jeff.

Regarding potash not being favour - don't know.  Probably temporary reaction as big dollars are going towards gold and other stocks considering the melt down started in Europe and more water could  percolate from Euro Zone by the end of this year .

However (I do not hold STB or MAK or ELM) I believe people need to eat to survive. So they need food and hence potash and other fertilisers all the more.

Canadian government did not allow BHPB so the later went to buy its own potash plant. In Vancouver BHPB is quietly undertaking a big engineering project through SNC Lavalin for its potash operation. Question : If I believe  BHPB is astute enough (often they were wrong however with big capital - Ravensthorpe, Port Hedlands etc) , why would they put their money on potash ? I personally believe Potash will come back in a big way. Probably that will benefit ultimately STB, ELM , MAK and likes.

I am no expert in any thing - So just my wishful thoughts.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Miner,

I agree with the driving forces underlying potash for food production, and the likelihood that it will see renewed interest in the future; but as far as the stock market / trading world goes, it's not as hot as it was previously (as much isn't).

Worth keeping a close eye on them though  - as the 3 you have named, perhaps plus AGR and TRH, could offer great entries in the next year when the markets have finished whatever it is that is happening and decent speculation returns! I guess that development of a large operation also needs to raise cash after drilling, BFS etc. and that would be more difficult when things are tight in the money arena.

So perhaps a watch and wait type situation at present, until the world suddenly realises it is getting short of food again.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Miner (21 November 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*



mr. jeff said:


> Miner,
> 
> I agree with the driving forces underlying potash for food production, and the likelihood that it will see renewed interest in the future; but as far as the stock market / trading world goes, it's not as hot as it was previously (as much isn't).
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## skc (22 December 2011)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

How desperate are these guys for cash? The just cancelled a 1-for-10 cap raising at $1.10 and changed it to 1-for-5 at 55c 

The excuse was that the $1.10 price doesn't provide incentive to shareholders to participate.

Thanks... share price just fell another 25%. If there was ever a great way to incentivise your holders.

And these guys were $6 in March this year.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (9 January 2012)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

In some ways the 1 for 5 at 55c and the 1 for 10 at $1.10 are similar as the 1 for 10 also had an option attached for $1.80. So if the price was over 1.80 in 12 months, the share holder who participated got a 1 for 5 but paid a bit more for the share and option. The second option of the 1 for 5 at 55c has worked as the money is needed. While the share price has been turbulent, it is up 50% this month closing at 1.35 today. The 1 for 5 is likely to be close to 100% take up. The share price has recovered. Still a high risk investment but I have bought a few more while the price has been down.

Good luck to all shareholders


----------



## Iggy_Pop (30 August 2013)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Its been a while but maybe something is happening up 22% today, but we have lost a bit with the share price sitting at 22c. The challenge with sovereign risk


----------



## investitback (3 September 2013)

*Re: STB - South Boulder Mines*

Yes, I've been looking at South Boulder Mines as a mid to long term prospect. I think they are situated in a great location from trading perspective  and could benefit from this greatly. They seem to have some low cost potash too.


----------



## System (3 June 2015)

On June 3rd, 2015, South Boulder Mines Limited (STB) changed its name and ASX code to Danakali Limited (DNK).


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 June 2018)

Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK) is focused on the development of the Colluli Potash Project (Colluli or the Project). The Project is located in the Danakil Depression region of Eritrea, East Africa and is 100% owned by the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC). CMSC is a 50:50 Joint Venture between Danakali Limited and the Eritrean National Mining Company (ENAMCO).

Since drilling commenced at Colluli in early 2010, over 1 billion tonnes of high grade potassium bearing salts suitable for the production of potash have been identified. The potassium bearing salts of the Danakil Depression have the unique capability of producing a diverse range of potash types including muriate of potash (MOP or potassium chloride), sulphate of potash (SOP or potassium sulphate), and sulphate of potash magnesia (SOP-M or potassium magnesium sulphate).

Sulphate of potash is a highly valued, chloride free, premium potash fertiliser that has limited primary production facilities globally. SOP contains both potassium and sulphur, which are essential crop nutrients.

Following the positive outcomes of a prefeasibility study (PFS) for the production of sulphate of potash (SOP) in February 2015 and a definitive feasibility study (DFS) that was completed in November 2015, a front-end engineering design (FEED) study was completed in January 2018 for a modular SOP development.


Module I is expected to produce 472ktpa of premium SOP product; and
Module II, commencing production in year 6 of the Project, will increase total SOP production to 944ktpa
Colluli meets the criteria for a Tier 1 project:


Industry leading capital intensity;
Forecast first quartile operating costs;
Proximity to coast and global markets;
Outstanding grade; and
Exceptionally long mine life (approximately 200 years).
Colluli is the shallowest evaporite deposit in the world, with mineralisation starting at just 16m, allowing open-cut mining.

Colluli is the only SOP resource that allows extraction of potassium salts in solid form. Primary production of SOP typically comes from potassium rich brines, which require considerable evaporation.

Extracting the salts in solid form provides superior economic outcomes: it enables the salts to be processed immediately, significantly reducing the time between mining and revenue generation; and it reduces the evaporation pond footprint contributing to a lower capital intensity.

The processing method to be utilised at Colluli is the most commonly used, low cost process for production of SOP. Colluli salt composition is ideal for low energy, high yield conversion to SOP at ambient temperatures.

Colluli is the closest SOP deposit to a coastline, only 75km from the Red Sea coast.

Colluli is 230km from the established port of Massawa. The port of Massawa is equipped with bulk and container loading facilities.

A Mining Agreement was entered into with the Eritrean Ministry of Energy and Mines in February 2017; and subsequently seven Mining Licenses were awarded.

Colluli is expected to provide an outstanding economic, social and community dividend. Positive impacts through infrastructure, job creation, taxes, royalties, and associated economic development. Creation of hundreds of permanent jobs for Eritrean nationals. Long term training for trades and professionals.

Danakali is focused on offtake, funding and project execution in 2018

*Workstream* *Expected 2018 milestones*
Offtake Progress negotiations to final binding offtake
agreements
EPCM Final negotiations with shortlisted bidders
Mining Final negotiations with shortlisted bidders
Power Final negotiations with Inglett and Stubbs International (preferred power provider)
Equity Dual listing on the London Stock Exchange
Debt Finalise arrangements with commercial lenders

http://www.danakali.com.au/

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 July 2018)

Listed on the London Stock Exchange this month which gave a bit of a boost to the share price. Also this month Eritrea and Ethiopia are talking again after 20 years, which is another positive for DNK.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Iggy


----------



## barney (29 July 2018)

Iggy_Pop said:


> Listed on the London Stock Exchange this month which gave a bit of a boost to the share price. Also this month Eritrea and Ethiopia are talking again after 20 years, which is another positive for DNK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Healthy looking Chart as well after a long consolidation period


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 August 2018)

Extract from Bloomberg https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ort-as-ethiopia-rapprochement-spurs-investors


*Eritrea Mulls Port as Ethiopia Rapprochement Spurs Investors*
By 
Nizar Manek
August 23, 2018, 2:00 PM GMT+10 Updated on August 23, 2018, 9:29 PM GMT+10

 Harbor could be used to ferry fertilizer exports from new mine
 Construction of potash mine may start later this year 
In this article
Eritrea is considering building a port on its Red Sea coastline to export potash from deposits being developed in the Horn of Africa nation, a mines ministry official said.

Plans for the harbor signal the country’s reemergence as a potential investor destination after its surprise rapprochement with neighboring Ethiopia last month ended two decades of political tensions. The facility could be used to ship potash from Ethiopia and adds to a series of port developments in the strategically located region by nations including Djibouti, Somalia, Sudan and the self-declared Republic of Somaliland.




Alem Kibreab
Photographer: Nizar Manek/Bloomberg
The port would be situated at the Bay of Anfile, 75 kilometers (47 miles) east of the 1.2 billion-metric-ton Colluli potash deposit, Alem Kibreab, director-general of mines in the Ministry of Energy and Mines, said in an interview in the capital, Asmara. A feasibility study is under way to decide on the specific site, with the start of construction envisaged about five years after a mine starts operating there, he said.

“To begin, the company has to make money,” Alem said.

*High Grade*
Danakali Ltd. of Australia and the state-owned Eritrean National Mining Co. Colluli contains deposits of high-grade fertilizers suitable for use on fruit and coffee trees and vegetables, according to Danakali’s website. It’s situated in the Danakil Depression, a geological area that stretches into Ethiopia and is regarded as an “emerging potash province,” the company said.

Danakali expects construction of the $320 million mine to start later this year, Chairman Seamus Cornelius said by phone from London. The company is engaging bankers to secure funding for construction of the mine, he said.

“Those discussions have accelerated” following the recent rapprochement between Eritrea and Ethiopia, he said. “With the rapid changes and the rapid improvement in the geopolitical situation, things we weren’t thinking were possible in the past are now possible.”

Eritrea gained independence from Ethiopia a quarter of a century ago. The two countries had been at odds since a 1998-2000 war that claimed as many as 100,000 lives and have each harbored rebels hostile to their neighbor. Last month, they agreed to implement a long-delayed peace agreement that ended the conflict.

*Existing Port*
Construction of the mine is expected to take about two years, before the start of production that will eventually rise to 472,000 tons per year, Cornelius said. Output initially will be shipped from the existing Eritrean port of Massawa, which has sufficient capacity to handle the mine’s exports but is further away than Anfile, he said.

Alem said Anfile could be used by potash projects being developed in Ethiopia as an export route, instead of Djibouti, which is farther away. Oslo-based Yara International ASA plans to establish a $700 million potash plant near the Eritrean border, while British Virgin Islands-registered Circum Minerals Potash Ltd. has a mining license there covering 365 square kilometers (141 square miles).

Reopening an Ethiopian road network to Massawa and development programs along the border are priorities for Ethiopia’s government, Eritrean state media reported on July 11, citing Ethiopian Information Minister Ahmed Shide. In 2015, the government adopted a logistics strategy to use multiple regional ports to improve external trade.

Djiboutian ports authority Chairman Aboubaker Omar Hadi said the country’s Chinese-built Tadjourah port is expected to start potash exports by the start of 2020 and is in talks with exporters like Yara. A 128-kilometer road linking the port to the Ethiopian border is scheduled to open in January, he said.

“It’s a no-brainer that if you could have a port there and potash on the Ethiopian side, obviously you will choose that port,” Alem said. “Before the peace came, that was an impossibility.”


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 September 2018)

During September DNK confirmed DRA Global as preferred EPCM contractor for Colluli
 • CMSC has confirmed DRA as the preferred EPCM contractor for Colluli 
• DRA is a high quality multi-disciplinary global Project Management and Engineering group with strong African experience and EPCM delivery capability 
• Critical project execution milestone 
• The EPCM contract is a requirement of potential debt providers Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK) (Danakali, or the Company) on behalf of the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC), is pleased to advise that DRA Global (DRA) has been confirmed as the preferred Engineering, Procurement, Construction & Management (EPCM) provider for the Colluli Potash Project (Colluli, or the Project), subject to completion of detailed contract terms. The confirmation of DRA as preferred EPCM contractor for Colluli represents another critical milestone for the Project, reinforcing that Colluli is execution ready. DRA will be responsible for all aspects of design, project management, procurement, construction management and supervision as well as commissioning of the complete process plant and associated infrastructure, including provision of all temporary construction facilities. DRA will also be responsible for awarding major contracts such as early works, earthworks, structural, mechanical, piping, electrical and instrumentation works, laboratory and permanent camp (including life support, freight and logistics).

http://www.danakali.com.au/images/s...lobal_confirmed_preferred_EPCM_contractor.pdf

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 October 2018)

Supportive major shareholders and high levels of Board and Senior Management ownership 
• Strong share price performance during the Colluli study phase – increase of >290% since Jan-15 
• Commenced trading on the LSE on 24 July 2018 
• Supportive major shareholders including Well Efficient (13.2%), J.P. Morgan Asset Management (7.6%) and Capital Group (6.3%) 
• Board and Senior Management holds over 5%

Extract from Bell Potters Emerging Leaders 2018
http://www.danakali.com.au/images/s...20181025_BellPotter_Emerging_Leaders_2018.pdf

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 November 2018)

The United Nations lifted almost decade-old sanctions on Eritrea, potentially boosting the once-isolated Red Sea nation’s economy as it rebuilds relations with giant neighbor and long-time foe Ethiopia.

The UN Security Council’s move ends restrictions first imposed in 2009 on accusations Eritrea backed armed groups including al-Shabaab in Somalia. Eritrea has long decried the claims as baseless and politically motivated, while UN investigators said they’ve found no evidence of support for the Somali al-Qaeda affiliate over the past five years.

“The government of Eritrea welcomes this belated decision to redress injustice, almost a decade after nefarious acts were taken inculcating indefensible harm on the country,” the Information Ministry said Wednesday on Twitter, shortly after the announcement. The Security Council voted unanimously to remove the arms embargo, travel bans, asset freezes and other targeted sanctions.

The step could help Eritrea, which a government survey says is home to 3.2 million people, unlock opportunities for its mainly agrarian economy where few foreign companies operate and that’s mostly isolated from the international banking system. The one-party state, roughly the size of Pennsylvania, enacts mandatory conscription for adults and in recent years has been a major source of migrants fleeing to neighboring nations and Europe.

*‘Season for Peace’*

Eritrea in July signed a peace accord with Ethiopia, ending a stalemate following a 1998-2000 war that claimed as many as 100,000 lives, and Ethiopian rebels hosted by Eritrea’s government have returned home. As it rebuilds relations with Somalia and neighboring Djibouti, President Isaias Afwerki, who’s ruled since independence from Ethiopia in 1993, has hailed a “season for peace” in the Horn of Africa region.
The office of Ethiopian Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed congratulated Eritrea on “a significant step towards deepening the economic, social, and cultural ties the sisterly nations of Ethiopia and Eritrea enjoy.”

The UN resolution urged Eritrea and Djibouti to discuss the issue of Djiboutian combatants missing in action after border clashes between the two countries in 2008 and to continue efforts to settle the boundary dispute peacefully.

UN investigators this year reported they’d found no further details regarding the Djiboutian soldiers’ fates or whereabouts. They also said that a military base in Eritrea used by the United Arab Emirates contravenes the arms embargo. Even as it said it was turning “the page of this dark chapter,” Eritrea’s Information Ministry criticized what it described as the country’s needless victimization.

“The UNSC shoulders a responsibility of effecting amends to the wrongs done; above and beyond the lifting of the sanctions,” it said, without specifying what that would entail. “The government and people of Eritrea will not thus abandon their efforts for truth and justice with the mere lifting of the sanctions.”

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ld-sanctions-on-eritrea-as-leaders-tout-peace

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 December 2018)

ASX announcement for DNK, Thursday 6th December 2018.

*US$200m debt finance mandate executed *
Debt finance mandate executed following signing of US$200M term sheet 
African development financial institutions Afreximbank and AFC will act as Mandated Lead Arrangers Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK) (Danakali or the Company) is pleased to announce that the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC) has executed a mandate to provide fully underwritten debt finance facilities of US$200M to fund the construction and development of the Colluli Potash Project (Colluli or the Project) in Eritrea, East Africa (Mandate). African development financial institutions (DFIs) African Export-Import Bank (Afreximbank) and Africa Finance Corporation (AFC) will act as the Mandated Lead Arrangers. The Mandate follows the signing of a US$200M non-binding indicative term sheet (Term Sheet). The execution of the Mandate is a critical project financing and execution milestone. Afreximbank and AFC are highly reputable African DFIs with extensive experience in providing project financing to African projects across the continent and were chosen as Mandated Lead Arrangers due to their extensive African project finance experience and the strength of their investor reach. In 2017 Afreximbank was lead / co-lead arranger on 11 syndicated debt transactions totalling over US$3Bn. In the same period AFC was mandated on over US$1Bn of transactions. Once the remaining aspects of due diligence are finalised and preconditions satisfied the Mandated Lead Arrangers will proceed to credit approval and execution of the syndicated loan facility with CMSC (Facility). Drawdown will follow after satisfaction of the conditions precedent to be agreed in the Facility. See Appendix A for a Colluli debt funding process overview. Chief Financial Officer of Danakali, Stuart Tarrant said: “_The execution of the Mandate represents a significant milestone for the Colluli project funding. We are very pleased to be partnering with strong, experienced African financial institutions. Initial bank due diligence and subsequent negotiations have significantly advanced the project financing process and built on the finalisation of the binding offtake agreement with EuroChem placing CMSC in strong position to advance the Colluli Project _.” Endeavour Financial is acting as debt financial adviser to Danakali and CMSC.

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (31 January 2019)

*Danakali near-financing a positive sign for 'shovel ready' Eritrean potash project*
09:16 18 Jan 2019
The company’s share price gained on the London exchange this week.




OVERVIEW: DNKTHE BIGPICTURE
Colluli is about 75 kilometres from Eritrea’s eastern Red Sea coast


Danakali Ltd (ASXNK) (LONNK) (OTCMKTS:SBMSF) has powered up its ambitions to construct and develop the Colluli Potash Project in Eritrea with a US$200 million syndicated loan facility.

The fully-underwritten loan facility led by African development financial institutions (DFIs) African Export-Import Bank and Africa Finance Corporation has a series of milestones Danakali must satisfy to qualify.

*WATCH: Danakali ‘shovel-ready’ at Colluli after execution of US$200m debt finance mandate*
Colluli has a massive ore reserve estimate of 1.1 billion tonnes grading 10.5% potassium oxide for 203 million tonnes of contained sulphate of potash equivalent.

Front end engineering design (FEED) has confirmed a post-tax net present value of US$902 million and post-tax internal rate of return (IRR) of 29.9% for the project.






Danakali secured its funding mandate for the project from the two African financiers in December 2018, with the company declaring the agreement a ‘significant milestone.’

Executive chairman Seamus Cornelius reported: “The execution of the mandate represents a significant milestone for the Colluli project funding.

“We are very pleased to be partnering with strong, experienced African financial institutions.”



Cornelius told Proactive Investors’ _Stocktube_ video channel it was a major positive step to recruit the major African institutions for a wider project team to advance Colluli.

He said: “This is major African institutions joining us, joining our existing partners at ENAMCO (Eritrean National Mining Corporation), joining EuroChem, our offtake partners.

“A project like this, it needs a team. It needs a team inside Danakali, but it needs a team of partners to give it the best possible outcome, and that’s what we’ve got now.”

Colluli is 100% owned by the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC), a 50:50 joint venture between Danakali and ENAMCO.

CSMC has a binding offtake agreement with EuroChem for up to 100% (minimum 87%) of module I sulphate of potash (SOP) production from Colluli.






A number of debt milestones remain for the company that is focused on development of its asset in a country now at peace with its neighbour, Ethiopia.

Cornelius told _Proactive Investors_ the company was at an exciting phase.

“Where we are in terms of the project, is we are shovel-ready.

“As soon as we secure the full funding we will start construction — the construction will take two years and then we’ll be in production [in] 2021.”

*A changed environment*
The UN lifted sanctions on Eritrea in November, changing the country’s investment environment.

Cornelius said: “Lifting of the sanctions is unquestionably a very positive thing.

“The sanctions were never specifically impacting us but as you can imagine, the general atmosphere was negatively affected by the fact of the sanctions.”

*Colluli quality*
The executive chairman outlined the features of the Eritrean asset Colluli in his _Stocktube_ interview.

Cornelius said: “Colluli is a potassium asset, it’s in the Danakil Depression which is a giant, natural geological feature.

“Colluli is a very shallow potassium deposit very close to the coast.”

The deposit is amenable to simple, low-cost open-cut mining with a progressive working face to provide simultaneous access to each mineralised layer.

It has been declared the shallowest evaporite deposit in the world, with mineralisation starting at just 16 metres, allowing open-cut mining.

Cornelius also spoke about the proposed mine and ore gradings, saying “Once (the mine) opens up at the very beginning, we’ll be producing 472,000 tonnes of potassium sulphate, which is a particular kind of potash.

“It is the high-value, high-grade kind that is inshort supply, so we’re very happy with that.”

*Milestone focus*
Danakali’s remaining debt milestones include finalising contracts with a number of parties, including the company’s preferred engineering, procurement, construction and management (EPCM) provider DRA Global.

Danakali also needs to finalise contracts with EPC solutions provider Inglett & Stubbs International, and its preferred mining contractor.

Other commitments are to follow, including final credit approval from financiers, executive of facility agreement documents and closing of the financial deal after the conditions precedent are met.






*Investor backing*
Danakali has a market capitalisation of $187.7 million, having 264,422,398 ordinary shares on issue on December 21, 2018.

The company had $11.8 million cash on hand at the end of the September 2018 financial quarter after spending $1.3 million on operating expenses in the period and $1.3 million on investing activities.

Estimated outflows for the December 2018 quarter were $2.8 million, Danakali reported on October 30, 2018.

https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....el-ready--eritrean-potash-project-212745.html

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 March 2019)

New CEO for Danakali looks promising (https://www.danakali.com.au)

Highly experienced industry executive appointed as new Danakali CEO
• Highly experienced industry executive, Niels Wage, has been appointed as CEO after an extensive global search
 • Mr. Wage previously held a number of senior management roles at BHP, including Vice President Potash and Vice President Freight, and has been CCO of Danakali since June 2018
• The appointment of Mr. Wage, with his considerable leadership and operational credentials, is timely as Danakali finalises project funding and commences project execution Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK) (Danakali or the Company) is pleased to advise that Mr. Niels Wage has been appointed as Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of the Company. The appointment is effective immediately. The Company undertook a thorough global search for potential CEO candidates. Mr. Wage won the role due to his extensive and relevant industry experience, clear leadership capabilities, and passion for the Colluli Potash Project (Colluli or the Project) and Eritrea. Mr. Wage has significant potash, trading and logistics experience. Prior to joining Danakali he held a number of senior management roles at BHP, including Vice President Potash, Vice President Freight and Vice President Diamonds. At BHP he was also responsible for marketing, sales and supply chain for the Jansen Potash Project. Before BHP Mr. Wage worked in trading and logistics for Cargill and Vopak. He has also held a series of directorships including joint ventures between Japanese firms K-line, Daiichi and JFE Steel and BHP, the International Plant Nutrition Institute and RightShip. He holds a Master’s Degree in Business Economics from the University of Amsterdam and has completed the International Directors Programme at global business school INSEAD. Mr. Wage joined Danakali in June 2018 as Chief Commercial Officer (CCO). As CCO, Mr. Wage assisted the Company to build and maintain industry relationships including interacting with the Colluli Mining Share Company’s (CMSC) offtake partner, EuroChem Group. He has also been involved in investigating the multicommodity and logistics optimisation potential of the Project, further developing CMSC’s product sales strategy, advancing Danakali and CMSC’s social and environmental agenda, and supporting funding, project execution and operations readiness processes. Executive Chairman Seamus Cornelius said: “The Danakali Board is very pleased to confirm Niels as the Company’s new CEO. The confirmation follows an extensive global search for the right leader for the Company’s current stage, upcoming milestones and longer term strategy, and we are very confident we have found that with Niels. In his time at the Company he has already added significant value, utilising his wealth of experience and skills in leadership, mining, fertiliser, sales, marketing and supply-chain management. Niels starts as CEO at a very exciting and critical time for Danakali with project funding well progressed and project execution set to commence. I wish him the best of luck and know he will be supported ably by the rest of the Company’s employees and the Danakali Board.” Incoming Danakali CEO Niels Wage said: “I am honoured to be asked by the Danakali Board to serve as CEO at this particularly exciting stage, as the Company advances towards construction and production at Colluli. The recent achievements of the Company including the industry-first binding take or pay offtake agreement with Danakali Limited Level 11, 125 St George’s Terrace, Perth WA 6000 Tel: +61 8 6189 8635 / ABN 56 097 904 302 Page 2 of 5 EuroChem, a US$200M mandate and term sheet executed with leading African Development Finance Institutions AFC and Afreximbank and admittance to trading on the London Stock Exchange Main Market provide an excellent platform for the Company’s further funding and project execution success. I look forward to building value for shareholders by working closely with the Danakali team, joint venture partners ENAMCO and other stakeholders to move rapidly towards production from Colluli. I am privileged to be able to contribute to a unique project that has the potential to positively change the lives of people in Eritrea and across the region while helping to deliver the substantial and environmentally sound increases in global food supply required in the coming decades.”

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 April 2019)

chart for DNK






Courtesy of of Bobby Kennedy from another forum

Consolidation prior to a break out with the project coming along quite well

Iggy


----------



## peter2 (22 April 2019)

DNK has been in a consolidation for two years, but you're right, there's a small consolidation on the daily chart that provides an acceptable RR for a move higher.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 April 2019)

Second attempt at chart - DNK in consolidation prior to an outbreak and re-rating

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 August 2019)

*Credit approval received by Inglett & Stubbs International for Colluli power plant*
 • Afreximbank has confirmed that formal credit approval has been granted for a US$42M guarantee in support of Inglett & Stubbs International’s Colluli power plant • Increases Afreximbank’s participation in Colluli to US$142M, demonstrating their confidence in the Project and comfort investing in Eritrea Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK, Danakali or the Company) is pleased to announce that African ExportImport Bank (Afreximbank) has granted credit approval to provide preferred power contractor, Inglett & Stubbs International (ISI) with a US$42M guarantee which will facilitate senior debt funding for the Colluli Sulphate of Potash Project’s (Colluli or the Project) power plant (the Guarantee). As announced separately on Monday, 5 August 2019, Afreximbank, in partnership with Africa Finance Corporation (AFC, together the Mandated Lead Arrangers), has also obtained approval to provide the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC) with a US$200M senior debt facility to fund construction and project execution for the Project. Obtaining credit approval for the Guarantee further demonstrates Afreximbank’s confidence in Colluli and comfort investing in Eritrea. The Guarantee allows ISI’s project financing to advance towards completion. ISI’s senior debt facility will be utilised to construct a power plant at Colluli. ISI will utilise a Build Own Operate Transfer (BOOT) model. The BOOT model diversifies project risk by utilising the experience of proven operators. ISI’s power generation solution is designed to match the Front End Engineering Design (FEED) power requirements and has been integrated into the FEED results.
https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...approval_received_for_Colluli_power_plant.pdf


----------



## Iggy_Pop (2 September 2019)

Danakali is developing Colluli, an advanced and economically attractive SOP development project

The key attributes are -
Almost 200-year mine life at industry-significant production rate 
• US$10Bn of cash flow over first 60 years 
• Low development capital of US$302M for Module I 
• Project level NPV of US$902M with IRR of 29.9% for Modules I & II 
• Danakali attributable NPV of US$439M with IRR of 31.3% for Modules I & II

Danakali is a potential 10 bagger providing the development plan comes together. The Eritrea Government has 50% ownership which will support the development. This is now my only speccie as I have moved into retirement and gone for more ETFs and Blue Chips Shares. I felt this one will be worth hanging on to.

Iggy


----------



## Miner (3 September 2019)

Iggy_Pop said:


> Danakali is developing Colluli, an advanced and economically attractive SOP development project
> 
> The key attributes are -
> Almost 200-year mine life at industry-significant production rate
> ...




I like DNK very much for its strong asset and potential.
However, I believe some of its claims are too much 
"US$10Bn of cash flow over the first 60 years " is an elusive claim considering the equipment design life would be 20-25 years. There would be obsolence on technology. Hence massive capital investment. Module I, II and III - for how long to last? A good project manager and investment specialist on capital investment use salt and pepper to digest the claim. Just my two cents


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 September 2019)

From the Proactive One2One Investor Forum presentation. DNK is a Low risk, high return, shovel ready SOP project. It will take of at some point. The location of Eritrea is a risk but the government has a stake in the project, and it will be  a boost for the local economy. 

https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...ctive_One2One_Investor_Forum_presentation.pdf

Iggy


----------



## Miner (27 September 2019)

Iggy_Pop said:


> From the Proactive One2One Investor Forum presentation. DNK is a Low risk, high return, shovel ready SOP project. It will take of at some point. The location of Eritrea is a risk but the government has a stake in the project, and it will be  a boost for the local economy.
> 
> https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...ctive_One2One_Investor_Forum_presentation.pdf
> 
> Iggy



Proactive gives good information when they are not commissioned


----------



## Iggy_Pop (18 October 2019)

Danakali article highlights the favorable timing and potential of the project. Things are starting to line up

https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...Paydirt_Danakali_finds_timing_on_its_side.pdf

Iggy


----------



## Miner (18 October 2019)

Iggy_Pop said:


> Danakali article highlights the favorable timing and potential of the project. Things are starting to line up
> 
> https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...Paydirt_Danakali_finds_timing_on_its_side.pdf
> 
> Iggy



BHP is going to invest on potash and surely they know something. But that puts dnk forefront.


----------



## barney (18 October 2019)

Miner said:


> BHP is going to invest on potash and surely they know something. But that puts dnk forefront.




Had a bit of a sticky beak at this today … more research required, but it has gone on the watchlist


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 December 2019)

LAGOS, Nigeria--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Africa Finance Corporation ("AFC" or the “Corporation"), the leading infrastructure solutions provider in Africa, announces a US$150 million strategic investment in Danakali Limited.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...-Invests-US150-Million-Eritean-Colluli-Potash

Slowly getting things sorted out

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (31 January 2020)

From Quarterlies Report 30th Jan 2020 - 
▪ Development commenced 
— DRA Global (DRA) engaged for the provision of EPCM services 
— Early works commenced 
— Owner’s Team mobilised 
— Global project management firm Turner and Townsend appointed to support Owner’s Team
 — Earth Moving Worldwide (EMW) confirmed as preferred mining services provider 

▪ US$50M strategic equity investment by the Africa Finance Corporation (AFC)
 — Leading African infrastructure solutions provider AFC secured as strategic investor for Colluli — Eritrea ratified as AFC’s 24th member state 
— AFC affirm Colluli as a ‘stand-out’ project with strategic importance
 — Equity investment to be made in two traches ▪ US$200M CMSC senior debt documentation executed with AFC and African Export Import Bank
 — CMSC has executed the debt documentation (a condition precedent to the second tranche of the AFC equity investment) following extensive engagement with the Mandated Lead Arrangers
 — Confirms total funding commitment to date of US$250M for Colluli 

▪ Appointment of Chief Sustainability Officer 
— Highly experienced mining executive, Mr. Todd Romaine, appointed as Chief Sustainability Officer 
— Mr. Romaine brings over 15 years of industry experience overseeing Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) programs including policy & process development, operational governance, environmental monitoring and public awareness initiatives with stakeholders and the public 
— Significant Eritrea and international experience from previous role as Vice President, CSR & Government Relations at Canadian miner Nevsun Resources Key activities planned 

▪ Close remaining project financing requirements 
— Close out tranche 2 of AFC equity investment
 — Satisfy conditions precedent to allow CMSC senior debt drawdown 
— Execute company equity strategy to close out remaining project financing requirements

 ▪ Progression of project development
 — Purchase of critical equipment including acquisition of water processing facility
 — Continuation of preliminary Engineering Procurement Construction Management (EPCM) work and construction schedule optimisation 
— Commence pre-construction geotechnical work

 ▪ Finalise mining and power agreements

 Financial position ▪ Cash position of A$33.8M as at 31 December 2019

Looking positive
Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 February 2020)

Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK, Danakali or the Company) is pleased to share the Company’s Investing in African Mining Indaba conference presentation. Indaba takes place this week and will be attended by members of the Danakali Executive team. The presentation covers Danakali’s compelling investment case1 :
• High quality Board and Executive team with deep project execution experience
• Binding 10 year offtake with EuroChem
• US$250m of funding
• Sulphate of Potash (SOP) is the premium, high margin potash type
• First quartile operating costs
― <US$150/t (mine gate)
• Unrivalled scale
― 1.1Bt Ore Reserve and almost 200 year mine life
• Strong cash flow
― US$85M p.a. to Danakali at full production
• Lowest capital intensity and highest returns
― Danakali NPV10,real US$439m, IRR 31.3%
➔ Low cost
➔ Premium product
➔ Development underway
➔ Production and revenue in 2022

https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2020/20200203_Investment_case.pdf

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 July 2020)

DNK mine approval -https://www.danakali.com.au/images/...s/2020/20200722_Mine_Development_Approval.pdf

Mine Development Approval
 • Notice of Commencement of Mine Development accepted by Eritrean Ministry of Energy & Mines 
• Eritrean Ministry of Energy & Mines consents to security and account structure for the financing for the Colluli project 
• All development preconditions under the CMSC Mining Agreement have been satisfied 
• Permits granted for infrastructure development and quarries Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK, Danakali or the Company), is pleased to announce that the Notice of Commencement of Mine Development (the Notice) which Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC) lodged with the Eritrean Ministry of Energy & Mines (MoEM), has been accepted by the MoEM. Additionally, upon acceptance of the Notice the MoEM has also shown support for the financing of the Colluli project by: 
• granting time to commence the commercial production within 36 months from submission of the Notice, (mid-December 2022); 
• consenting to the security to be granted in support of the financing; and
• consenting to the account structure for the financing for the Colluli project. Acceptance of the Notice is one of the conditions precedent to the financing for the Colluli project and is a positive step toward achieving financial close of the project facilities. In order to issue the Notice, CMSC satisfied the following key Colluli development preconditions: 
• Mining Agreement executed and Mining Licenses issued; 
• Submitted and obtained approval for the Social & Environmental Impact Assessment Study and Social & Environmental Management Plans; and 
• Submitted the commercial Sulphate of Potash production expectations over the life of the mine. The Notice was submitted to the MoEM by CMSC on 17 December 2019 however the process has been slower than expected due to COVID-19 related lockdowns in Eritrea. In accordance with the Mining Agreement, CMSC has 36 months from submission date to spend US$200M within the Mining Licence Area. CMSC had previously obtained all licences and permits within the Colluli Mining Licence, and along with the acceptance of the Notice, the MoEM has also granted all required permits, licences and authorisations for infrastructure construction and development outside the Colluli Mining Licence area. Infrastructure to be developed and upgraded outside the Colluli Mine Licence area includes: 
• Sea Water Intake and Treatment Area at Anfile Bay (WITA); 
• Pipeline and access corridor of 87km between the WITA and the Colluli process plant; and 
• Colluli site access road of 57km connecting Colluli to Marsa Fatuma. Niels Wage, CEO of Danakali, commented: “I am pleased to report that the Eritrean Ministry of Energy & Mines has formally accepted CMSC’s Notice of Commencement of Mine Development. This year, the project team has made significant progressthrough management of DRA during Phase 1 and 2 of the EPCM works and most recently by commencing the necessary test works, enabling us to maintain forward momentum of the Project Development. I look forward to updating the market on the progress of our Project in due course”. Announcement authorised for release by the Board of Danakali.

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 July 2020)

More positive news 

*Appointment of UK Adviser *
Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK) (Danakali or the Company), is pleased to announce the appointment of Canaccord Genuity Limited (Canaccord) as the Company’s sole broker in the United Kingdom with immediate effect. Canacccord will support Danakali’s equity raising strategy aimed at closing the funding gap for the project financing of Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC or the Project). Niels Wage, Chief Exectutive Officer, commented: “_We are delighted to announce the appointment of Canaccord as our sole broker in London, who we believe are strongly suited to support Danakali in attracting the financing required for the Colluli Project._

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (20 August 2020)

DNK has announced their preferred contractor for the construction phase of the mine - RA International.

_RA is listed on the LSE’s AIM (AIM: RAI) and specialises in building, operating, and maintaining facilities in remote and challenging conditions across Africa providing complex humanitarian, governmental, mining, and other commercial developments and services. RA will supply, deliver and install a Mine Accommodation Camp as well as a Plant Administration and Service facilities for the Colluli mine site. Additionally, RA will provide comprehensive Camp Services incorporating catering, cleaning, laundry, pest and vector control, grounds keeping and waste management. The Plant Administration and Services facilities will incorporate administration offices, medical clinic, warehouses, and workshops (see Figure 1). The Accommodation Camp has been designed to accommodate 600 persons during the production phase with the flexibility to accommodate 1,115 persons during the construction phase. The 600-person camp capacity is exclusive of camp services personnel which will have an additional camp, provided by RA, located within the overall camp boundary._
_
https://www.londonstockexchange.com...t-of-accommodation-support-contactor/14659870_

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 September 2020)

The project continues but some investors are disillusioned which is reflected in the current shareprice. The latest update seems to talk about optimisation and a more defined scope which seems to be marketing speak to me. One day soon it will take off...



			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2020/20200903_Colluli_Project_Update.pdf
		



*Colluli Project Update EPCM Phase 2 Complete*

 – updated FEED and Schedule; Optimisation opportunities defined

 • EPCM Phase 2 deliverables from DRA review has been completed
 • Project now benefits from a more defined scope and de-risked design and the robustness of the FEED results have been confirmed
 • Design optimisations identified with environmental and economic improvements: 

o Beach Well intake confirmed for Water Intake Treatment Area (WITA) with lower environmental impact 
o Dry harvesting method from backend recovery ponds with less complex processing design
o Selection of RA International as camp provider gives Colluli access to a fit for purpose, manufactured camp.

 Danakali Limited (ASX: DNK, LSE: DNK, Danakali, or the Company) is pleased to provide this project update of the Colluli Potash Project (Colluli or the Project), located in Eritrea, East Africa. The Project is 100% owned by the Colluli Mining Share Company (CMSC), a 50:50 joint venture between Danakali and the Eritrean National Mining Corporation (ENAMCO).

 FEED Updated: We are pleased to advise that EPCM Phase 1 and 2, which relate to the process plant and associated infrastructure work have been completed. These phases provide greater certainty of scope definition following the third-party review by DRA Global.

 Optimisation: In the EPCM Phases 1 and 2 a number of optimisation opportunities were identified. Examples are:

o WITA area: A trade-off study has confirmed the use of a Beach Wells intake method is preferred in lieu of a subsea intake pipeline. This optimisation is beneficial to the environment, minimising risk to the subsea and coastal habitats by avoiding onshore pipeline construction and offshore installation. Furthermore, the design eliminates chlorine dosing and improves the quality of the discharge water as the pre-treatment feedwater requires less chemicals. 

o As announced on 20 August 2020, RA International was selected as the preferred Camp provider. With a pre-manufactured, high quality camp that is containerised and ready to mobilize, it can be installed at a significant discount and immediate economic benefits are created. The short availability of this camp significantly de-risks our execution schedule and allows an earlier commencement of site activities. 

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 October 2020)

DNK had some negative news with delay in funding, but the statement says they just need more time. This has been negative for the share price but we might get a boost if some more positive information comes along. My pick for the stock tipping competition.



			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2020/20201026_AFC_Investment_Update.pdf
		


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 November 2020)

A bit more negativity this month with civil disturbances if Eritrea, but might see a bounce soon. And the CEO just bought a bunch of shares (nearly 3 million) so something is in the wind.  Finance seems to be a never ending story. 


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200612/pdf/44jl4dlddwh0mf.pdf
		


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 January 2021)

DNK had a bit of a rebound over the last month with hop that something has happened with finance. This is my pick for the monthly stock tipping so see how it goes. Will take off if a finance approval comes through.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 January 2021)

Latest on financing from Quarterlies Activities Report
_The Company continued its institutional and strategic equity engagement. In doing so the Company completed its virtual roadshow and face-to-face meetings with targeted investors in the United Kingdom, South East Asia, Australia and North America with Danakali’s Non-Executive Chairman, Seamus Cornelius, Executive team, ESG Team and Corporate Development presenting and attending. The Company also engaged with investors on Mining Journals’ Investor Outreach Program, completing virtual investor meetings with targeted investor groups in November 2020. In terms of funding options, Danakali is pursuing several promising alternative solutions, including AFC, and potential strategic partners. These options are all focused on obtaining full funding for Colluli’s development.

Iggy_


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

Well done @Iggy_Pop 

You have been a long time advocator of DNK.

I am a great believer in finding value before it develops so hopefully you are now on the way with this one.

You certainly deserve it!!  

Potash ... who would have thought

I do not hold *DNK* but I am hoping  (down the track), that my similar vision for *KP2* may eventually be rewarded

Hopefully onwards and upwards over the next couple of years for you with Danakali.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (30 March 2021)

Still waiting for DNK to show its true value. Attached is the link to the latest business update. 


			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/corporate-presentations-and-company-infromation/2021/20210323_Danakali_Corporate_Presentation.pdf
		


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 April 2021)

I picked DNK for the stock tipping comp for May 21 prior to hearing about the capital raising. Still waiting on details, but a capital raising is not normally a good thing for share price as this raising seems to be about keeping the company going while sorting out finance. Time will tell but will stick with it for this month and most after this month as it will bounce high at some point when all the positives align. 

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (20 May 2021)

Pick for June for me with stock picking comp. DNK have ordered the Reverse Osmosis Plant for a water supply for the project. So things are starting slowly. The Capital raising was successful with 20mil raised but share price is still struggling. Maybe this month??


			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2021/20210519_Colluli_Project_Update.pdf
		


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 May 2021)

Some more positive news for Danakali with a change to the design to the water supply improving environmental conditions as well as reducing operating costs.



			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2021/20210527_ASX_Release_WITA_Filtered_Seawater_Project_Update2.pdf
		



Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 June 2021)

A report stating further reductions in Opex and Capex as well as optimimising production rates



			https://www.danakali.com.au/images/stories/axs-announcements/2021/20210617_Colluli_Project_Update.pdf
		


Also reported on a German mining site





__





						Danakali Ltd.: Projektupdate
					

In den vergangenen sechs Monaten hat die Firma zusammen mit mehreren Projekt-Partnern und Research-Instituten ein umfassendes Test-Programm durchgeführt, um die Ergebnisse aus der FEED-Studie zu bestätigen und die Aufbereitungsmethode weiter zu... - Veroeffentlicht am 17.06.2021




					www.minenportal.de
				




Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 July 2021)

Link to a comany produced video on Eritera



Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 July 2021)

The quarterly report shows progress still a bit slow, and still looking at a few options for raising money for the project

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 August 2021)

DNK cancelled the listing of the company on the London Stock exchange. This was seen as a negative by holders and share price dropped. I am hoping for a rebound over the next month, and still hope for a funding approval which will be take off for the share price. Investing in potash is seen as a future path as indicated by BHP planning to drop oil and coal and take on potash together with other minerals. 


Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 September 2021)

Sorting funding for the project, is the delay of the share price taking off. but with delisting from the LSE on  23 September,  a prospectus will not be needed to raise the remaining equity. It is possible this will be the trigger for announcing any new equity raise (>15%) which was authorised at the last AGM. Time will tell

Iggy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2021)

this would have to be positive for all SoP projects

_Danakali receives updated Sulphate of Potash Price Forecast Analysis from CRU  _
*Highlights  *
• Muriate of Potash (MOP) prices surged higher across multiple global markets from January 2021
• Medium term Sulphate of Potash (SOP) price is forecast to increase and long-term outlook predicts SOP prices increasing further
• Colluli’s FEED sensitivity analysis indicates that for every 10% increase in SOP price Colluli Project NPV increases by US$250M
• Colluli is fully permitted, all studies complete, process flow design finalised and de-risked

_The global potash market has come alive in 2021 as rising demand, poor international crop yields, surging crop prices and margins and supply-side risks in Belarus have combined to drive regional potash prices up 200%-300% to above US$700/t (CFR Brazil Spot) and USD$520/t (CFR SE Asia Spot) 

. Prompt availability remains very limited with China and India running down stockpiles and global crop prices are largely persisting at historically high levels. According to Green Markets, Bloomberg, North America’s nutrient gauge (fertiliser prices) surged past the 2008 peak to hit a new record of US$996.32. Historically, the ten year average premium of SOP to MOP is US$221 with current MOP prices FOB Vancouver at over US$550/t_ .


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 October 2021)

The SOP price is looking positive for the future which has to help getting the financing of the project over the line.  With recent hints from the chairman of an equity partner coming onboard together with debt, we are getting closer to project approval. 

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 November 2021)

DNK has been a bit volitile over November as positive signs for the project become apparent. Funding is still the challenge. Duing the month, a release said - Colluli will produce significant tonnes of high purity Magnesium Chloride (MgCl2) as a by-product of its Sulphate of Potash production process, which will improve the business case.  

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 December 2021)

My pick for the monthly stock tipping. Danakali is stuck waiting to get finance resolved and has been in this situation for a while. Some shareholders are frustrated at the pace of finance being sorted out. In the meantime DNK has released announcements about Magnesium Chloride as a byproduct (re-released) and also an announcement about Rock Salt as another potential source of income. Seems they are just trying to create interest while the finance is sorted. Hopefully this is soon, and the shtocks will sky rocket when/if this announcement is made.

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (31 January 2022)

My pick for the stock tipping competion, but will need a miracle for the share price of DNK to move. The announcements on funding seem to have gone from "funding is imminent " to "funding is in discussion". Seems a step backwards and share price has dropped accordingly. But you never know, something may come u as the Govenment of Eitrea want the project to go ahead for the country, and have a stake in the company. 

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 February 2022)

Still my pick for the stock tipping competition for March but not looking great. Clearly finance is an issue and from what I am reading, there were some US sanctions imposed against some of the players in Eitrea, limiting European investors and leaving now defacto only Russian and Chinese investors as eligible. Throw in the Ukraine invasion sanctions and things are looking really dismal. Maybe I should move on?? But maybe it will bounce??

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (4 March 2022)

Looks like the Eitrean government voted to support Russia in the vote against the invasion on Ukraine. As 50% owners of the Dankali Project, I  suspect any chance of finding someone to finance the project from the West will have disappeared now. Russian companies will be getting squeezed by sanctions and unlikely to be financers. Leaves China as the only real option, but I suspect they will not be in a hurry. Bit of  a pity, great assets, just in a high risk country. 

Iggy


----------

